# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση

## katerinaki

τι ειναι αυτο ? εξαρταται απο τον αριθμο των μηνυματων στο φορουμ?

και τι σημαινει? ο ανεμος εχει πολυ λιγα μηνυματα 200 τοσα κ θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση 70 τοσο



θα μου πειτε?

----------


## keep_walking

Οταν αρεσει σε καποιον ενα ποστ τοτε δινει θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση σε αυτον που το εγραψε.
Αλλος τροπος θετικης ανατροφοδοτησης φανταζομαι ειναι ενας γερος κοινωνικος κυκλος :Smile: 

Ενταξει πλακα εχει...φυσικα κατα τη γνωμη μου ενα καλυτερο συστημα θα ηταν σε καθε ποστ να εχει αυτο το ποστ αρεσε σε 5 ανθρωπους ή αυτο το ποστ αρεσε σε 10 ανθρωπους κλπ. απο το να εχει την βαθμολογια παρουσιας καποιου στο χωρο.

Ενα υπερ που βλεπω ειναι οτι οντως (και σιγουρα ισχυει) μπορει αυτος που βαθμολογειται να εχει αξιολογη παρουσια στο χωρο , οποτε ενας νεος χρηστης να δωσει βαρυτητα στα λεγομενα του...λεμε τωρα...στην περιπτωση που πεσει σε τιποτα τρολ και τον παραπληροφορησουν.

Αλλα εχει το κατα οτι ειναι κατα καποιο τροπο βαθμολογια , γραφης, αποψεων , κολλητων κλπ.

Καλυτερα το like σε καθε ποστ.

----------


## keep_walking

και καλυτερο το επωνυμο like...απο το ανωνυμο παντα :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Αλλα τοτε θα ειχαμε αλλα...δινω Like γιατι μου δινεις like κλπ....τεσπα ολα εχουν τα υπερ και τα κατα.

----------


## katerinaki

ok! thanks! its clear now!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Ενα υπερ που βλεπω ειναι οτι οντως (και σιγουρα ισχυει) μπορει αυτος που βαθμολογειται να εχει αξιολογη παρουσια στο χωρο , οποτε ενας νεος χρηστης να δωσει βαρυτητα στα λεγομενα του...λεμε τωρα...στην περιπτωση που πεσει σε τιποτα τρολ και τον παραπληροφορησουν.
> 
> Αλλα εχει το κατα οτι ειναι κατα καποιο τροπο βαθμολογια , γραφης, αποψεων , κολλητων κλπ.
> 
> Καλυτερα το like σε καθε ποστ.


δηλαδη εγω που δεν εχω κανει παρεες εδω μεσα και συνηθως οταν γραφω βριζω, κι εχω μολις 6 θετικες απο random ατομα που δε ξερω, μετραω για τρολλ και οτι παραπληροφορω ? ποτε δεν το επαιξα ειδικος anyway...

----------


## keep_walking

> δηλαδη εγω που δεν εχω κανει παρεες εδω μεσα και συνηθως οταν γραφω βριζω, κι εχω μολις 6 θετικες απο random ατομα που δε ξερω, μετραω για τρολλ και οτι παραπληροφορω ? ποτε δεν το επαιξα ειδικος anyway...


Για αυτο εβαλα το ...λεμε τωρα...γιατι εαν εισαι παλιος θα θυμασαι και τον τυπο που προτεινε σε μελος να κανει χαρακιρι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
Υπαρχουν και τετοιοι.

----------


## keep_walking

Ή καποιον που να του λεει του αλλου παρε αυτο το φαρμακο και θα γινεις περδικι....τεσπα.

----------


## ioannis2

Οι πρασινες καρτες κατω απ το όνομα τι σημαίνουν;

Ας μην παίρνουμε τη θετική ανατροφοδότηση ως αυτοσκοπό, ως σκοπό προβολής μας και έτσι να γράφει ο καθενας ότι πιο ωραίο μπορεί απλά για να αποσπάσει ποντους θετικης ανατροφοδοτησης. Σκοπός εδώ είναι να γραφει κανείς αυτό που νοιώθει, αυτό που τον εκφράζει. Η θετική ανατροφοδότηση εδώ θα μπορούσε να λειτουργησει ως ένδειξη βελτίωσης καποιου, νοουμένου ότι εκφράζεται με αυτά που νοιώθει.

----------


## keep_walking

Περασε το δεικτη του mouse πανω απο αυτες....και αστο λιγο να δεις περιγραφη...πλακα εχουν :Smile:

----------


## ανεμος

> Οταν αρεσει σε καποιον ενα ποστ τοτε δινει θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση σε αυτον που το εγραψε.
> Αλλος τροπος θετικης ανατροφοδοτησης φανταζομαι ειναι ενας γερος κοινωνικος κυκλος
> 
> Ενταξει πλακα εχει...φυσικα κατα τη γνωμη μου ενα καλυτερο συστημα θα ηταν σε καθε ποστ να εχει αυτο το ποστ αρεσε σε 5 ανθρωπους ή αυτο το ποστ αρεσε σε 10 ανθρωπους κλπ. απο το να εχει την βαθμολογια παρουσιας καποιου στο χωρο.
> 
> Ενα υπερ που βλεπω ειναι οτι οντως (και σιγουρα ισχυει) μπορει αυτος που βαθμολογειται να εχει αξιολογη παρουσια στο χωρο , οποτε ενας νεος χρηστης να δωσει βαρυτητα στα λεγομενα του...λεμε τωρα...στην περιπτωση που πεσει σε τιποτα τρολ και τον παραπληροφορησουν.
> 
> Αλλα εχει το κατα οτι ειναι κατα καποιο τροπο βαθμολογια , γραφης, αποψεων , κολλητων κλπ.
> 
> Καλυτερα το like σε καθε ποστ.


Θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου,δεν ξερω τι εξυπηρετει ακριβως αλλα στο περιπου....τωρα οσο αναφορα εμενα εγω προσωπικα γραφω αυτο που ειναι το δικο μου και τιποτε παραπανω....

----------


## crazy_diamond

Εγώ αναρωτιέμαι πόσο _θετική_ μπορεί να είναι η ανατροφοδότηση όταν τη δίνουμε σε κάποιον 
επειδή την έχει πει σε κάποιον άλλον, ακόμα και σε σχόλια κάπως κακεντρεχή..

----------


## rock

Πρεπει να μοιρασετε φημη και αλλου πριν δωσετε στον/στην crazy_diamond ξανα.

----------


## ανεμος

εγω παλι θα ελεγα οτι οι γυναικες στο φορουμ μας εχουν παρει το ντου και εχουν κυριαρχησει κατα κρατος......κατι σημαινει αυτο για μενα προσωπικα...............

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> εγω παλι θα ελεγα οτι οι γυναικες στο φορουμ μας εχουν παρει το ντου και εχουν κυριαρχησει κατα κρατος......κατι σημαινει αυτο για μενα προσωπικα...............


δε ξερω αν το χεις παρει χαμπαρι και πως βλεπεις αυτο το φορουμ, για μενα ειναι κατι σαν το cosmopolitan της ψυχολογιας! για τα ψυχολογικα της καθεμιας, που ειτε εχει περιοδο, ειτε κλαιγεται γιατι χωρισε τον γκομενο της και το μετανιωσε, ειτε οτι αλλο, ερχονται εδω. αντρες σπανια θα βρουν μια καλη απαντηση και θα βοηθηθουν. οι μεγαλυτεροι σε ηλικια δε, αποφευγουν να γραψουν τα οποια προβληματα τους για να μην τους κρινουμε αρνητικα γιατι και καλα θελουν να εχουν την εικονα του τελειου, οτι ζουν ονειρικη ζωη χωρις προβληματα. και βγαζωντας το αυτο προς τα εξω με τη δηθεν σοβαροφανεια και την καλωσυνη τους, γινονται αγαπητοι δινωντας το σωστο παραδειγμα.

----------


## carrie

Ρε συ κενο μην κοροιδευεις κοσμο που 9 στις 10 φορες, για να μην πω 10 στις 10, εχει περασει δυσκολιες στη ζωη του, εχει ξεπερασει καποια πραγματα και προσπαθει να βοηθησει και αλλους. Αμα το θεωρεις οτι εδω ειναι κοσμοπολιταν να πας σε κανονικο ψυχολογο τοτε, στα ΚΨΥ που ειναι και δωρεαν. Δε σε αναγκαζει κανεις να μας ανεχεσαι εδω περα. Ολοι ανεχομαστε πραγματα, δεν εισαι ο μονος που κανει υπομονη και μπορει με υφακι να πουλησει ανωτεροτητα και διαφορετικοτητα, απλα καποιους δεν τους γεμιζει αυτο, καποιοι εχουν αλλους τροπους που σου τη σπανε, σε αλλοςυ τη σπας εσυ, τσιλ αουτ πια.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> δε ξερω αν το χεις παρει χαμπαρι και πως βλεπεις αυτο το φορουμ, για μενα ειναι κατι σαν το cosmopolitan της ψυχολογιας! για τα ψυχολογικα της καθεμιας, που ειτε εχει περιοδο, ειτε κλαιγεται γιατι χωρισε τον γκομενο της και το μετανιωσε, ειτε οτι αλλο, ερχονται εδω. αντρες σπανια θα βρουν μια καλη απαντηση και θα βοηθηθουν. οι μεγαλυτεροι σε ηλικια δε, αποφευγουν να γραψουν τα οποια προβληματα τους για να μην τους κρινουμε αρνητικα. γιατι και καλα θελουν να εχουν προς τα εξω την εικονα του τελειου, οτι ζουν ονειρικη ζωη χωρις προβληματα. και βγαζωντας το αυτο προς τα εξω με τη δηθεν σοβαροφανεια και την καλωσυνη τους, γινονται αγαπητοι δινωντας το σωστο παραδειγμα.


σου αρεσει βλεπω το κοσμοπολιταν σκασμενο!!
το διαβαζεις..μα...
σου φαινονται ολααα τοσοοοο ανοηταααα και λιγααααα γυναικειες μαλακιτσες χα?
αντε βρε μη φας καμια μπουφλα :Ρ
το ξερεις οτι γυναικα στην Αμερικη εχει αθωωθει για φονο που εκανε επειδη ειχε περιοδο??
μη το ανοιγεις αμα δεν μπορεις να μπεις στη θεση του αλλου..

----------


## ανεμος

σαφως ειναι πιο πολλες αλλα βλεπω οτι ειναι και πιο δυναμικες και με μεγαλυτερο παθος απο εμας.οσο για την εικονα μας δεν ξερω εγω αισθανομαι οτι εχω εκτεθει αρκετα παντως.......

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> σαφως ειναι πιο πολλες αλλα βλεπω οτι ειναι και πιο δυναμικες και με μεγαλυτερο παθος απο εμας.οσο για την εικονα μας δεν ξερω εγω αισθανομαι οτι εχω εκτεθει αρκετα παντως.......


ηγγικεν η ωρα να ανοιξεις το Θεμα.. :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> δε ξερω αν το χεις παρει χαμπαρι και πως βλεπεις αυτο το φορουμ, για μενα ειναι κατι σαν το cosmopolitan της ψυχολογιας! για τα ψυχολογικα της καθεμιας, που ειτε εχει περιοδο, ειτε κλαιγεται γιατι χωρισε τον γκομενο της και το μετανιωσε, ειτε οτι αλλο, ερχονται εδω. αντρες σπανια θα βρουν μια καλη απαντηση και θα βοηθηθουν. οι μεγαλυτεροι σε ηλικια δε, αποφευγουν να γραψουν τα οποια προβληματα τους για να μην τους κρινουμε αρνητικα γιατι και καλα θελουν να εχουν την εικονα του τελειου, οτι ζουν ονειρικη ζωη χωρις προβληματα. και βγαζωντας το αυτο προς τα εξω με τη δηθεν σοβαροφανεια και την καλωσυνη τους, γινονται αγαπητοι δινωντας το σωστο παραδειγμα.


τοτε δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί συμμετέχεις....
εγώ δεν θα έμπαινα ποτέ σε ένα χώρο για τον οποίο θα είχα τέτοια γνώμη....

----------


## ανεμος

λες ρε Φωτεινη?οποτε ανοιγω τετοιο Θεμα μελαγχολω για καμια βδομαδα....παντως ψηνομαι...........

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> λες ρε Φωτεινη?οποτε ανοιγω τετοιο Θεμα μελαγχολω για καμια βδομαδα....παντως ψηνομαι...........


η μελαγχολια εχει διαρκεια ζωης μια βδομαδουλα  :Smile: 
θα εχεις τροφη ομως και ξαλαφρωμα για πολυ περισσοτερο!!!!
Οποτε εσυ εισαι ετοιμος,απλα μολις διαβασα αυτο το "δυναμκες γυναικες" μου ηρθε στο μυαλο αυτο που ειχες πει για ευνουχισμο..και ξερεις ειμαι μαμα αγοριου και περισσοτερο δυναμικη απο οτι θα ηθελα...

----------


## ανεμος

ναι καταλαβαινω τι λες.....μια απο αυτες τις ημερες γιατι το περιτριγυριζω ετσι και αλλιως καλα το ειδες!!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

μια κουβεντα ειπα, αμεσως να με κατασπαραξουν τα σαρκοφαγα θυληκα οπως βλεπουμε για αλλη μια φορα...




> Ρε συ κενο μην κοροιδευεις κοσμο που 9 στις 10 φορες, για να μην πω 10 στις 10, εχει περασει δυσκολιες στη ζωη του, εχει ξεπερασει καποια πραγματα και προσπαθει να βοηθησει και αλλους. Αμα το θεωρεις οτι εδω ειναι κοσμοπολιταν να πας σε κανονικο ψυχολογο τοτε, στα ΚΨΥ που ειναι και δωρεαν. Δε σε αναγκαζει κανεις να μας ανεχεσαι εδω περα. Ολοι ανεχομαστε πραγματα, δεν εισαι ο μονος που κανει υπομονη και μπορει με υφακι να πουλησει ανωτεροτητα και διαφορετικοτητα, απλα καποιους δεν τους γεμιζει αυτο, καποιοι εχουν αλλους τροπους που σου τη σπανε, σε αλλοςυ τη σπας εσυ, τσιλ αουτ πια.


τι να μου κανει ο ψυχολογος ? δεν εχω κατι να του πω. πηγα σε ψυχιατρο αναγκαστικα στο στρατο, 2 μαλιστα. 

απλα ειπα πως το φορουμ εχει καταντησει σαν το cosmopolitan, γιατι οι γυναικες φερονται σε ολους συμφωνα με αυτα εχουν μαθει κι απαιτουν. δε μπορουν να καταλαβουν οτι ειναι φορουμ ψυχολογιας και ΔΕΝ ειμαστε ολοι ιδιοι, κι ο καθενας μπορει να εχει αλλο προβλημα και να φερετε διαφορετικα απ'οτι θελουν.

ορισμενα ατομα που κρινουν, ειδικα εμενα λες και με ξερουν και το τελευταιο θεμα μου το καταστρεψαν κι ολας με τις ανουσιες αναλυσεις τους (γιαυτο δε προκειται να ξανακανω αλλο), δεν ειδα ποτε να ανοιξουν δικο τους θεμα να κουβεντιασουμε το οποιο προβλημα τους. το μονο που ξερουν ειναι να κρινουν τους αλλους. κι αυτο εμενα μου φαινεται καπως σαν να μην αντεχουν να κριθουν και οι ιδιοι.

τα υπολοιπα που γραψες συγνωμη ειναι ακυρα...




> σου αρεσει βλεπω το κοσμοπολιταν σκασμενο!!
> το διαβαζεις..μα...
> σου φαινονται ολααα τοσοοοο ανοηταααα και λιγααααα γυναικειες μαλακιτσες χα?
> αντε βρε μη φας καμια μπουφλα :Ρ
> το ξερεις οτι γυναικα στην Αμερικη εχει αθωωθει για φονο που εκανε επειδη ειχε περιοδο??
> μη το ανοιγεις αμα δεν μπορεις να μπεις στη θεση του αλλου..


δε μπαινω στο cosmopolitan γιατι δε με ενδιαφερουν τα θεματα. απλα ξερω οτι το φορουμ εκει ειναι σαν το αντρικο bourdela.com και γινεται ο χαμος με τις μαλακιες των γυναικων. δε νομιζω να αντεχε ενας αντρας εκει μεσα απ'την υπεραναλυση κι αρνητικο σχολιασμο που κανουν.
ναι κι επειδη εχετε περιοδο τι ? 




> τοτε δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί συμμετέχεις....
> εγώ δεν θα έμπαινα ποτέ σε ένα χώρο για τον οποίο θα είχα τέτοια γνώμη....


αν και ειπα δε θα σου ξαναμιλησω, δε συμμετεχω σιγουρα για να διαβαζω εσενα και τη καθεμια κυρατσα που χει φαει τη ζωη με το κουταλι ζωντας μονο ρουτινα, να με κρινει παντα αρνητικα σαν να με ξερει προσωπικα, και να μου καταστρεφει τα θεματα οπως το τελευταιο που με μειωνες χωρις να σου εχω κανει τπτ! και στο παρελθον η ιδια τακτικη απο σενα συγκεκριμενα, κι απορω σε τι εφταιξα που μοιραστηκα εδω μεσα καποια πραγματα.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

ξερεις το φοβαμαι κι εγω λιγο αυτο το ψαξιμο..
Ξερεις κατα ποσο εγω η ιδια κανω λαθη που δεν βλεπω ή απλως και μονο η ματια ενος παιδιου-αγοριου σε σχεση με τη μανα του..
Αλληλοβοηθεια καλε μου Ανεμε,ασφαλως με τη συμμετοχη βοηθαμε αυτον που θετει ενα θεμα,αλλα οι εμπειριες εμενα με βοηθουν  :Smile:

----------


## carrie

"δε μπορουν να καταλαβουν οτι ειναι φορουμ ψυχολογιας και ΔΕΝ ειμαστε ολοι ιδιοι, κι ο καθενας μπορει να εχει αλλο προβλημα και να φερετε διαφορετικα απ'οτι θελουν."

ωραια ειναι φορουμ ψυχολογιας και καποιοι μπορει να φερονται διαφορετικα απο οτι ηθελες εσυ κι εχουν αλλα προβληματα απο τα δικα σου, good point

----------


## Θεοφανία

> αν και ειπα δε θα σου ξαναμιλησω, δε συμμετεχω σιγουρα για να διαβαζω εσενα και τη καθεμια κυρατσα που χει φαει τη ζωη με το κουταλι ζωντας μονο ρουτινα, να με κρινει παντα αρνητικα σαν να με ξερει προσωπικα, και να μου καταστρεφει τα θεματα οπως το τελευταιο που με μειωνες χωρις να σου εχω κανει τπτ! και στο παρελθον η ιδια τακτικη απο σενα συγκεκριμενα, κι απορω σε τι εφταιξα που μοιραστηκα εδω μεσα καποια πραγματα.


καταρχήν με ξέρεις? 
Από που προκύπτει η γνώμη σου? Από το γεγονός πως δεν συμφωνώ με τις π@@ες που γράφεις?
Αν εννοείς πως σου κατέστρεψα το θέμα που έλεγες ότι η φαντασίωση σου είναι να σκοτώσεις αθώους ανθρώπους γιατί έτσι σου βγαίνει, αλήθεια πολύ το χάρηκα και ξέρεις κάτι? Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι κυράτσα που έχει φάει τη ζωή με το κουτάλι, απλά ένας φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος που δεν έχει δολοφονικές τάσεις απέναντι σε ανθρώπους που δεν του έφταιξαν τίποτα.
Μήπως εννοείς το θέμα που έλεγες πως οι σχιζοφρενείς δεν έχουν καμία τύχη στη ζωή τους γιατί είναι στο περιθώριο? 
Αν εννοείς πως σου χάλασα αυτά τα δυο, αλήθεια πολύ το χάρηκα.

----------


## whitecandle

Άκυρο.............

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Κενο
δεν θελει κανεις να σε κατασπαραξει..χαχαχαχ
απλως απο τη στιγμη που χαρακτηριζεις κατι με τετοιο τροπο πρεπει να περιμενεις και την αναλογη απαντηση..
Anyway ΔΕΝ σε αφορουν τα γυναικεια θεματα,αφορουν ομως πολλες γυναικες..
εσενα οτι δεν σε αφορα το υποτιμας ή το προσπερνας?

----------


## marian_m

Αλήθεια ΚΕΝΟ, εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει πώς μπορούμε αν σε βοηθήσουμε στο πρόβλημά σου.
Να ξεβρωμίσουμε την πόλη σου?
Να προσαρμόσουμε τον κόσμο και τις συμπεριφορές μας στα δικά σου δεδομένα?
Δε νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα του φόρουμ είναι το χαμηλό επίπεδο των μελών του. Απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές, διαλέγεις και παίρνεις.
Μάλλον σε ενοχλούν αυτοί που σε κάνουν να υποψιαστείς την ανεπάρκειά σου.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Αλήθεια ΚΕΝΟ, εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει πώς μπορούμε αν σε βοηθήσουμε στο πρόβλημά σου.
> Να ξεβρωμίσουμε την πόλη σου?
> Να προσαρμόσουμε τον κόσμο και τις συμπεριφορές μας στα δικά σου δεδομένα?
> Δε νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα του φόρουμ είναι το χαμηλό επίπεδο των μελών του. Απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές, διαλέγεις και παίρνεις.
> Μάλλον σε ενοχλούν αυτοί που σε κάνουν να υποψιαστείς την ανεπάρκειά σου.


...δυστυχως δεν μπορω να σου δώσω θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση, (παλι)... :Frown:

----------


## Παστελι

Δλδ ρε κενο εχεις δολοφονικες τασεις?ουστ!δεν πιστευω να θες να δολοφονισεις τπτ παιδακια τουλαχιστον ετσι?
Με αυτο που δηλωσες καλα κανουν και σου μηλανε ετσι!
Να πας να γραφτεις σε φορουμ για δολοφονους και κανιβαλους!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> καταρχήν με ξέρεις? 
> Από που προκύπτει η γνώμη σου? Από το γεγονός πως δεν συμφωνώ με τις π@@ες που γράφεις?
> Αν εννοείς πως σου κατέστρεψα το θέμα που έλεγες ότι η φαντασίωση σου είναι να σκοτώσεις αθώους ανθρώπους γιατί έτσι σου βγαίνει, αλήθεια πολύ το χάρηκα και ξέρεις κάτι? Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι κυράτσα που έχει φάει τη ζωή με το κουτάλι, απλά ένας φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος που δεν έχει δολοφονικές τάσεις απέναντι σε ανθρώπους που δεν του έφταιξαν τίποτα.
> Μήπως εννοείς το θέμα που έλεγες πως οι σχιζοφρενείς δεν έχουν καμία τύχη στη ζωή τους γιατί είναι στο περιθώριο? 
> Αν εννοείς πως σου χάλασα αυτά τα δυο, αλήθεια πολύ το χάρηκα.


εσυ με ξερεις προσωπικα που μου χεις γραψει τοσες μαλακιες σαν να ειμαι ο γιοκας σου ? παντα απ'την μερα που γραφτηκα εδω μιλας με ασχημο τροπο ΧΩΡΙΣ να εχει προηγηθει τπτ! στις αρχες δεν ειχα δωσει καμια αφορμη! και μη μου πεις οτι δεν ισχυει, γιατι στο ανελυσα και στο παρελθον οτι αυτο εκανες δινωντας σου παραδειγματα!

κι οχι δεν εννοω αυτα τα θεματα που αναφερεις, αλλα το τελευταιο θεμα που γραψα οτι μου φταιει το περιβαλλον της Αθηνας κι οτι δε με εκφραζει για να κανω περισσοτερα πραγματα. μπηκα εγω ποτε σε δικο σου θεμα να στο καταστρεψω και να σε κρινω για οσα νομιζω οτι εκανες ή δεν εκανες στη ζωη σου ? αλλα βεβαια αφου δεν εχεις το θαρρος να γραψεις εδω τπτ για σενα παρα μονο κρινεις τους αλλους. το ιδιο ισχυει και για αλλα μελοι βεβαια. αυτη η υπερβολικη κριτικη μαζι με την οποια δηθεν συμπεριφορα μου μοιαζει τελειως ψευτικη. θες μεν να κρινεις τους αλλους και να βγαζεις τη κακια σου ανετα, χωρις ομως να σε κρινουν αυτοι.

marian_m εχεις δικιο, ειμαι ανεπαρκης επειδη δεν εχω την ηλικια σας, και βλεπω το κοσμο διαφορετικα. οτι κι αν πεις ειναι σαν να μιλας στο τοιχο οποτε δε χρειαζεται καν αναλυση.

τελος και δε το συνεχιζω, ειδικα με τη Θεοφανία δε θελω καμια κουβεντα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> εσυ με ξερεις προσωπικα που μου χεις γραψει τοσες μαλακιες σαν να ειμαι ο γιοκας σου ? 
> 
> 
> αν έχω το ύφος της μαμάς σου και στη θυμίζω, τότε μάλλον έχεις πρόβλημα εσύ, γιατί προφανώς δεν σε αποδέχονται ούτε στην ίδια σου την οικογένεια. Κατά τα αλλα, ελπίζω όταν κάνω παιδί να μην έχει καμία σχέση μαζί σου
> 
> 
> παντα απ'την μερα που γραφτηκα εδω μιλας με ασχημο τροπο ΧΩΡΙΣ να εχει προηγηθει τπτ! στις αρχες δεν ειχα δωσει καμια αφορμη! και μη μου πεις οτι δεν ισχυει, γιατι στο ανελυσα και στο παρελθον οτι αυτο εκανες δινωντας σου παραδειγματα!
> 
> 
> ...



.................................................. ..........................

----------


## deleted-member30-03

εσενα παλι και να σε αποδεχτηκαν, τωρα πρεπει να ειναι πλεον νεκροι, κι αν δεν ειναι κατα κει οδευουν σιγουρα. παντως ο μπαμπακας σου πρεπει να εφτυσε αιμα για να σε καλομαθει τοσο ο καημενος. λυπαμαι και τους γκομενους σου αν εχεις παντα, κι ελπιζω να μην κανεις ποτε σου παιδια, γιατι αμα ειναι να τους μιλας ετσι οπως κι εμενα (και χειροτερα φυσικα γιατι αν φερεσε ετσι μεσω διαδικτυου, ποιος ξερει εξω τι θα κανεις) σιγουρα θα βγουν κατεστραμμενα!!!!!!! αλλα μαλλον γιαυτο δεν εκανες ακομα. οπως και να εχει καλυτερα, τη γλυτωσαν τα καημενα.

δε προκειται να ξανακανω καμια ανασκαφη σε παλιοτερα θεματα και να χασω πολυτιμο χρονο για παρτυ σου! θα σου θυμισω απλα τοτε που με κατηγορησατε για διπλο λογαριασμο οτι ημουν ο Aiur και καλα για να κανω support στον εαυτο μου, ΧΩΡΙΣ να εχω αναγκη κατι τετοιο, αφου οι περισσοτεροι συμφωνουσαν μαζι μου. ολοι εκτος απο σενα, την RainAndWind και τον Boltseed, που εισασταν αυτοι που με κατηγορισατε και με κοροϊδευατε σαν καθυστερημενα, ΑΔΙΚΑ εμενα και το αλλο το παιδι, γιατι δεν βρισκατε επιχειρηματα. αυτο συνεβη ΠΡΙΝ δωσω την οποιαδηποτε αφορμη περι δολοφονιων που λες...

τελος ημουν αυτος που σε σεβαστηκε στο χτεσινο θεμα της whitecandle λογο ηλικιας, και που συνεχιζει να σε σεβεται για τον ιδιο λογο, γιαυτο και δε θελω κουβεντες μαζι σου (κι οποια αλλη ανω των 30), για να μην καταληξω να τις προσβαλλω και να τις σκυλοβριζω ασχημα μεσω ενος forum (εξω ισως εκανα χειροτερα). αναγνωριζω το χασμα γενεων που υπαρχει, αλλα επειδη σε εμενα δε πιανουν οι απειλες και δεν εχουμε φασισμο, θα γραφω οτι νιωθω οπως κανω παντοτε.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> εσενα παλι και να σε αποδεχτηκαν, τωρα πρεπει να ειναι πλεον νεκροι, κι αν δεν ειναι κατα κει οδευουν σιγουρα. παντως ο μπαμπακας σου πρεπει να εφτυσε αιμα για να σε καλομαθει τοσο ο καημενος. λυπαμαι και τους γκομενους σου αν εχεις παντα, κι ελπιζω να μην κανεις ποτε σου παιδια, γιατι αμα ειναι να τους μιλας ετσι οπως κι εμενα (και χειροτερα φυσικα γιατι αν φερεσε ετσι μεσω διαδικτυου, ποιος ξερει εξω τι θα κανεις) σιγουρα θα βγουν κατεστραμμενα!!!!!!! αλλα μαλλον γιαυτο δεν εκανες ακομα. οπως και να εχει καλυτερα, τη γλυτωσαν τα καημενα.
> 
> δε προκειται να ξανακανω καμια ανασκαφη σε παλιοτερα θεματα και να χασω πολυτιμο χρονο για παρτυ σου! θα σου θυμισω απλα τοτε που με κατηγορησατε για διπλο λογαριασμο οτι ημουν ο Aiur και καλα για να κανω support στον εαυτο μου, ΧΩΡΙΣ να εχω αναγκη κατι τετοιο, αφου οι περισσοτεροι συμφωνουσαν μαζι μου. ολοι εκτος απο σενα, την RainAndWind και τον Boltseed, που εισασταν αυτοι που με κατηγορισατε και με κοροϊδευατε σαν καθυστερημενα, ΑΔΙΚΑ εμενα και το αλλο το παιδι, γιατι δεν βρισκατε επιχειρηματα. αυτο συνεβη ΠΡΙΝ δωσω την οποιαδηποτε αφορμη περι δολοφονιων που λες...
> 
> τελος ημουν αυτος που σε σεβαστηκε στο χτεσινο θεμα της whitecandle λογο ηλικιας, και που συνεχιζει να σε σεβεται για τον ιδιο λογο, γιαυτο και δε θελω κουβεντες μαζι σου (κι οποια αλλη ανω των 30), για να μην καταληξω να τις προσβαλλω και να τις σκυλοβριζω ασχημα μεσω ενος pcιου. αναγνωριζω το χασμα γενεων που υπαρχει, αλλα επειδη σε εμενα δε πιανουν οι απειλες και δεν εχουμε φασισμο, θα γραφω οτι νιωθω οπως κανω παντοτε.


το ότι θεωρήσαμε κάποια μέλη πως έχεις διπλό προφίλ δεν μας καθιστά κυνηγούς κεφαλών και ειδικά του δικού σου. Είναι δικαίωμα μας να εκφέρουμε άποψη, δεν σου την είπε κανείς.
Το μέλος όμως τελικά που σε κατηγορήσαμε πως ήσουν ΚΑΙ εσυ, δεν ξαναφάνηκε. Τυχαίο?

Οσο για την ηλικία μου, σόρι, αλλά που την ξέρεις? Σου έχω πει ποτέ πόσο είμαι και δεν θυμάμαι?

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> το ότι θεωρήσαμε κάποια μέλη πως έχεις διπλό προφίλ δεν μας καθιστά κυνηγούς κεφαλών και ειδικά του δικού σου. Είναι δικαίωμα μας να εκφέρουμε άποψη, δεν σου την είπε κανείς.
> Το μέλος όμως τελικά που σε κατηγορήσαμε πως ήσουν ΚΑΙ εσυ, δεν ξαναφάνηκε. Τυχαίο?
> 
> Οσο για την ηλικία μου, σόρι, αλλά που την ξέρεις? Σου έχω πει ποτέ πόσο είμαι και δεν θυμάμαι?


τοσα μελοι δε ξαναπατανε εδω μεσα, ειδικα αν τους κατηγορισουν για κατι τετοιο. αν συνεχιζεις να πιστευεις οτι εχω διπλο λογαριασμο και ημουν ο Aiur, ρωτα την Broken_Doll με εχει και στο msn και το facebook, ξερει και πως δειχνω ακομα. με το παλικαρι εκεινο ΔΕΝ ειχα απολυτως καμια σχεση. 

οσο για την ηλικια σου, εχω τις πηγες μου τις οποιες δεν αποκαλυπτω.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> συνεχιζεις να πιστευεις οτι εχω διπλο λογαριασμο και ημουν ο Aiur ? ρωτα την Broken_Doll με εχει και στο msn και το facebook, ξερει πως δειχνω. με το παλικαρι εκεινο ΔΕΝ ειχα απολυτως καμια σχεση. 
> 
> οσο για την ηλικια σου, εχω τις πηγες μου τις οποιες δεν αποκαλυπτω.


Και επειδή σε έχει δει καποιος στο φεις σημαίνει πως δεν έφτιαξες άλλο λογαριασμό? Πανέξυπνο επιχειρημα.....

χμμμ...μ αρέσει που γίνομαι αντικείμενο συζήτησης και εκτός φόρουμ...(εμότικον με μαύρα γυαλιά και λάμψη παντού).
Πες στις πηγές σου και στον εαυτό σου να ασχοληθούν με τίποτα πιο σημαντικό από μένα που είμαι ένα ανώνυμο νικ που διαφωνεί μαζί σας.
Υπάρχει και πραγματική ζωή.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

το παλικαρι εκεινο εδινε links στην υπογραφη του για το blog του και το δικο του facebook. ειναι δυνατον να κατσω να στησω καινουργιο profile στο facebook κι ολοκληρο blog, απλα για να φτιαξω ενα δευτερο account στο forum και να υποστηριζω τον εαυτο μου ? μιλαμε εχεις καψει φλαντζα!!!!!!!!! 

κι οσον αφορα τις πηγες μου, εγω δεν εχω γνωστους εδω μεσα, εκτος της Broken_Doll οπως ανεφερα.
δεν ασχολουμαι περισσοτερο με ατομα απ'το φορουμ ειδικα οταν ειναι τοσο κακεντρεχη σαν εσενα, γιατι μου ειναι αχρηστα, και σιγουρα δε θα τα γνωρισω ποτε εξω.

----------


## Παστελι

Δλδ ρε κενο εσυ ποσο εισαι και σεβεσαι ολες που ειναι ανω των 30?Οχι τωρα δλδ τα πηρα εισαι 26 ποσο?
Εγω ειμαι 31 τοσα πολα χρονια σου ριχνω δλδ?
Παντως ενα παραδεχομαι σε εσενα οτι τουλαχιστον ομολογησες οτι εχεις δολοφονικες τασεις,θελει πολλα κοτσια να το κανει κανεις αυτο γιατι λιγο πολυ ολοι εχουμε σκοτεινες σκεψεις και ας μην τις εφαρμοζουμε ποτε.

----------


## whitecandle

Είδα τη θετική ανατροφοδότησή μου από χθες και είμαι πολύ χάλια. Από ότι φαίνεται υπάρχουν συμπάθειες και αντιπάθειες σ'αυτό το σάιτ, κι εμένα δεν με συμπαθεί κανένας. Έχω ανοίξει την ψυχή μου, έχω γράψει άπειρα ποστς και έχω δεχτεί πολλές και κακές επιθέσεις ανα καιρούς, και τώρα αυτό. Θα προσπαθήσω να μην ξαναμπω σε αυτό το σάιτ, αν και ήταν το καταφύγιό μου γιατί δεν είχα φίλους. Αλλά εσείς θέλετε να με διώξετε. Προφανώς δεν έχω λόγο για να μείνω, απλά ήθελα να σας την πω, για να μη νομίζετε ότι είστε πιο έξυπνοι. Φιλάκια και να προσέχετε.  :Smile: 

Υ.Γ. Εννοείται πως αυτούς τους λίγους που μου έδωσαν θ.α. τους εκτιμώ όποιοι κι αν είναι και τους ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Παστελι

Εγω παντως εχω ψηφηση θετικα εσενα,τον κιπ και και τον κενο και την Δωρα αγχος παρολο που μ την ειπε την τελευταια φορα.
Μην δινεις σημασια και εγω χθες το ειδα τις ψηφους μου και παραξενευτικα κιολας μου φανηκαν πολλες.χαχα.
Και σιγουρα εδωσα ψηφο θετικη στην καρι που ειναι το πιο τρυφερο πλασμα εδω μεσα.Μαλιστα προσπαθησα να της δοσω κιαλη ψηφο αλλα δεχεται μια φορα στο καθε ατομο.

----------


## whitecandle

Πανικούλα σ'ευχαριστώ και το εκτιμώ είσαι από τους λίγους που αξίζουν σ'αυτό το σάιτ, η άλλη είναι το Κατερινάκι για τους άλλους δεν έχω να πω τίποτα.

----------


## Παστελι

Εχει και πολλα αλλα καλα ατομα απλα δεν γραφουν γιατι εχουν απελπιστει που υπαρχουν και τα αλλα τα ατομα.Τα ατομα που κοιτανε να σου βγαλουν τα ματια.καταλαβες?
Πρεπει να μαθεις να ζεις και αναμεσα σε καρχαριες η να γινει εσυ η ιδια καρχαριας.Εγω διαλεξα το 2ο ειμαι καλη και γλυκια με τα καλα ατομα και με τα αλλα τα ατομα ειμαι η αδιαφορη η σκυλα!

----------


## whitecandle

Λες να είναι έτσι; Μακάρι. Αλλά όσο πιο πολλοί γράφουνε τόσο απογοητεύομαι. Κάθε "άνθρωπος" που γνωρίζω με απογοητεύει. Δεν μπορώ να γίνω "σκύλα" αλλά πρέπει. Γιατί αδιάφορη μόνο δεν φτάνει, αν θες να λέγεσαι καλός, πρέπει να βάζεις τους κακούς στη θέση τους και όχι να τους αφήνεις να σε πατάνε και να τους βλέπεις από κάτω. Εγώ αυτό κάνω.  :Frown:  Αλλά τώρα όπως είδες έγινα σκύλα και τους τα χωσα.

----------


## Παστελι

Γιατι απογοητευεσαι?Ακομα και ο κενο χθες δεν σου γραφε κατι το τοσο κακο και ομως ενιωθες ασχημα.Πολοι που σου ειπαν οτι βγαζεις μια αρνητικοτητα εχουν δικιο .Μοιαζεις πολυ πληγωμενη και απελπισμενη αλλα θα μαθεις.Δεν εχω καταφερει ακομα να ειμαι και πολυ αδιαφορη με αυτα τα ατομα αλλα προσπαθω.Αναλογα τα κεφια παει απλα πρεπει να συγκραταμε τον εαυτο μας και να χωνουμε εκει που δεν το περημενουνε με ομορφο τροπο χαχα.
Εγω ειμαι ναι μεν εκδικητικο ατομο δνε ξερω για σενα αλλα δεν βγαζω τοση αρνητικοτητα η ζωη και οι ανθρωποι εχουν πολλες ομορφες εκλπηξεις μην τους καταδικαζεις ολους.

----------


## whitecandle

Βρε πανικούλα, έγραψα τι μου συμβαίνει. Στην πραγματική ζωή, όποιον γνωρίσω με απογοητεύει, μου κάνει τα χειρότερα, πχ άμα είναι γυναίκα, την πέφτει στο αγόρι μου ή με γράφει. Στην ιντερνετική μου ζωή όπου πάω τσακώνομαι και μου επιτίθονται και με χλευάζουν με χαζομπλογκς, και τώρα δεν μου δίνουν ούτε θετική ανατροφοδότηση που σημαίνει με έχουνε γραμμένη στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια, ή θέλουν και να με διώξουν. Πως να μην είμαι απελπισμένη και απογοητευμένη; Πες μου έναν άνθρωπο που να αξίζει σε αυτό το φόρουμ, που να μου έχει φερθεί καλά. Τελοσπάντων, δεν θέλω να πω τίποτα άλλο, τα γεγονότα μιλούν από μόνα τους. Δεν έχω επιτεθεί, όπως άλλο, είμαι παλιά γράφω τόσα πολλά μηνύματα, και πάλι ανατροφοδοτήσεις δεν έχω πάρει. Δείχνει τι είναι οι άλλοι.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

panikoula δε καταλαβαινω γιατι μπλεκεις στα ποδια μου ενω δεν υπηρχε κανενα προβλημα μαζι σου. 
ειμαι οσο ειμαι, οχι οσο δειχνω, και σιγουρα οχι οσο νιωθω.

αυτοακυρωνεσαι μονη σου αφου χτες εγραψες:



> Δλδ ρε κενο εχεις δολοφονικες τασεις?ουστ!δεν πιστευω να θες να δολοφονισεις τπτ παιδακια τουλαχιστον ετσι? Με αυτο που δηλωσες καλα κανουν και σου μηλανε ετσι! Να πας να γραφτεις σε φορουμ για δολοφονους και κανιβαλους!


και σημερα το αλλαξες σε:



> Παντως ενα παραδεχομαι σε εσενα οτι τουλαχιστον ομολογησες οτι εχεις δολοφονικες τασεις,θελει πολλα κοτσια να το κανει κανεις αυτο γιατι λιγο πολυ ολοι εχουμε σκοτεινες σκεψεις και ας μην τις εφαρμοζουμε ποτε.


αποφασισε τι απ'τα δυο ισχυει και πεσμου αν χρειαζεται και σε σενα ignore για να μην ενοχλεισαι.

whitecandle μην αφηνεις να σε επηρεαζουν τοσο ανουσια πραγματα. φυσικα και προκειται για γυναικουλιστικο παρεϊνι εδω μεσα, το οποιο ψηφιζει η μια την αλλη. γιαυτο οι γυναικες εχουν τοσες ψηφους, και γιαυτο εγραψα πως θυμιζουν cosmopolitan. και η Θεοφανία και οι "γνωστοι" της που μου ειπαν την ηλικια της ανηκουν σ'αυτο το παρεϊνι, ειναι μαλιστα δημοφιλης στο chat που καιγεται μαζι με ορισμενους απο εδω μεσα.

----------


## Παστελι

Και δλδ οι θετ ανατροφοδοτησεις θα δειξουν οτι εισαι αξια εδω μεσα και αξια στην ζωη?Εγω σημερα μονο τις προσεξα και ειληκρινα δεν με ενδιαφερουν καθολου.
Εχω και 2 προηδοποιησεις οπως ειδα και παλυ δεν με κοφτει.
Στην ριαλ ζωη να κανεις φιλες που να ειναι σοβαρες και οχι ξεκ---ες ειχα και εγω μια τετοια και την εκανα περα.Τωρα δεν εχω καμια κολιτη μονο απο μακρια και αγαπημενα νομιζω οτι ειναι καλυτερα ετσι.Καιν επιτελους χεσαι την γνωμη των αλλων εγω την εχω γραμμενη και ειδηκα στην ριαλ ζωη

----------


## whitecandle

Κενό άμα είναι έτσι όπως τα λες οκ τι να πω. Σ'ευχαριστώ πάντως για την εμψύχωση και καταλαβαίνω πως κι εσένα σου έχουν επιτεθεί πολλές φορές, θα ήθελα να σε υποστηρίξω αλλά από την άλλη δεν θέλω να ανοίγω καινούρια μέτωπα, ήδη πολλά έχω ανοίξει. Σου δίνω θετική ανατραφοδότηση, αλλά ελπίζω να είναι η τελευταία μου εδώ μέσα και να μην ξαναγράψω, αν και πολύ δύσκολο γιατί εκτός των άλλων εκτίθεμαι.

----------


## Παστελι

> panikoula δε καταλαβαινω γιατι μπλεκεις στα ποδια μου ενω δεν υπηρχε κανενα προβλημα μαζι σου. 
> ειμαι οσο ειμαι, οχι οσο δειχνω, και σιγουρα οχι οσο νιωθω.
> 
> αυτοακυρωνεσαι μονη σου αφου χτες εγραψες:
> και σημερα το αλλαξες σε:
> αποφασισε τι απ'τα δυο ισχυει και πεσμου αν χρειαζεται και σε σενα ignore για να μην ενοχλεισαι.
> 
> whitecandle μην αφηνεις να σε επηρεαζουν τοσο ανουσια πραγματα. φυσικα και προκειται για γυναικουλιστικο παρεϊνι εδω μεσα, το οποιο ψηφιζει η μια την αλλη. γιαυτο οι γυναικες εχουν τοσες ψηφους, και γιαυτο εγραψα πως θυμιζουν cosmopolitan. και η Θεοφανία και οι "γνωστοι" της που μου ειπαν την ηλικια της ανηκουν σ'αυτο το παρεϊνι, ειναι μαλιστα δημοφιλης στο chat που καιγεται μαζι με ορισμενους απο εδω μεσα.


Ειμαι διχασμενη προσωπηκοτητα χαχααχ.
Κοιτα το σκευτικα και αποφασησα οτι ηταν λαθος που στην ειπα χθες.Ειμαι λιγο παρορμιτικια τι να κανω μα και εσυ δεν ομολογησες κατι απλο ας πουμε οτι σου αρεσει η ανοιξη η το καλοκαιρι !:P

----------


## whitecandle

> Και δλδ οι θετ ανατροφοδοτησεις θα δειξουν οτι εισαι αξια εδω μεσα και αξια στην ζωη?Εγω σημερα μονο τις προσεξα και ειληκρινα δεν με ενδιαφερουν καθολου.
> Εχω και 2 προηδοποιησεις οπως ειδα και παλυ δεν με κοφτει.
> Στην ριαλ ζωη να κανεις φιλες που να ειναι σοβαρες και οχι ξεκ---ες ειχα και εγω μια τετοια και την εκανα περα.Τωρα δεν εχω καμια κολιτη μονο απο μακρια και αγαπημενα νομιζω οτι ειναι καλυτερα ετσι.Καιν επιτελους χεσαι την γνωμη των αλλων εγω την εχω γραμμενη και ειδηκα στην ριαλ ζωη
> Και στην ριαλ ζωη εχω καταλαβει οτι με θαυμαζουνε και με αποκαλουν και ηρωα π τα καταφερνω μονη με ενα παιδι αλλα δεν ξερουν τι ζωρια τραβαω καθε μερα να τα βγαλω περα.Αλλα δεν με νοιαζει καθολου οι γνωμοι τους πια.Αυτο ειναι π κοιταμε να ειμαστε αρεστοι στους αλλους και στο τελος πληγονομαστε.


Πανικούλα αυτό που μου είπες για το ήρωα μου φαίνεται παράξενο,γιατί ο περισσότερος κόσμος θα πει α αυτή είναι χωρισμένη με παιδί, αα τι πράγματα είναι αυτά, την αφήνουμε στο περιθώριο. Γι'αυτό σου λέω έχω απογοητευτεί από τους ανθρώπους. Εδώ ο άλλος πάει να αυτοκτονήσει που εγώ τον θεωρώ ήρωα και οι άλλοι θα πουνε α τον ανώμαλο, είχε ψυχολογικά προβλήματα. Από ότι είδα μας δώσανε κι άλλες τροφοδοτήσεις, και τους ευχαριστώ γι'αυτό. Αλλά και στη ρίαλ ζωή πανικούλα δυστυχώς όπως είναι εδώ είναι, εδώ είναι μια μικρογραφία της κοινωνίας, και όπως και να το κάνουμε, όταν βλέπεις ότι 100 άτομα δεν σε πηγαίνουνε, δεν μπορεί να μην σε επηρεάσει. Αλλά μου χει ξανασυμβεί πολλές φορές, μάλλον με ζηλεύουνε τι να πω.

----------


## Παστελι

white εγω θα μετρησω την γνωμη των ανθρωπων που με νοιαζονται και οχι ατομων χαμηλου επιπεδου που δεν ξερω που πανε τα 4.
Ναι εχω ακουσει και πολλα κουλα για οτι ειμαι χωρησμενη οτι επειδη δεν εχω αντρα πρεπει να εχω αγ----ες και οτι ξεμιαλιζω τις αλλες αλλα τις αρνητικες γνωμες μαθενω να τις γραφω εκει που δεν ανατελει ο ηλιος.
Αλλα οι περισσοτεροι μονο καλα εχουν να πουν για μενα αλλα ακομα κιαν ητν περισσοτερα τα αρνητικα που λεγονται για μενα δεν θα τα εβαφα μαυρα.
Αρκετα τραβηξα με την κακια και την χολη των αλλονων.

----------


## whitecandle

Τι να πω δεν έχω λόγια έχω ακούσει τιιις κακίες αλλά και αυτό ότι έχεις αγ...ίες πρώτη φορά το ακούω. Ουστ

----------


## Παστελι

Κοιτα πρεπει να προσπαθησεις να γινεις ευτηχησμενη κανεις δεν τα εχει ολα.Ολοι εχουν προβληματα τετοιου ειδους.
Δεν πρεπει να σταματησουμε να ρποσπαθουμε να ευτηχησουμε και μονο η προσπαθια αυτη μας δινει νοημα στην ζωη.

----------


## whitecandle

Ναι το ξέρω ότι όλοι έχουν τα ίδια αλλά δεν βλέπω κανέναν να τον πειράζει προφανώς γιατί είναι ίδιοι με αυτούς που "τους τη λένε". Εγώ όμως δεν τη λέω σε κανέναν εκτός και αν με πειράξει κάτι που θα μου πει και είναι έξω από τα νερά μου. Anyway, πιάσαμε την πολυλογία πάλι (εγώ) και δεν θέλω να γράφω πολλά μηνύματα.

----------


## Παστελι

Οχι δεν ειναι ιδιοι απλα προσπαθουν να προστατευσουν τον εαυτο τους.Και καλα κανεις και δεν την λες πρωτη σε κανεναν ετσι πρεπει.
Και εμενα στην αρχη οταν την ακουγα εδω τα περνα ασχημα αλλα εμαθα να ανγοω λογια απο ατομα κατωτερα ισως, και απο ατομα που δεν ξερουν καν το ονομα μου. :Smile:

----------


## marian_m

> Βρε πανικούλα, έγραψα τι μου συμβαίνει. Στην πραγματική ζωή, όποιον γνωρίσω με απογοητεύει, μου κάνει τα χειρότερα, πχ άμα είναι γυναίκα, την πέφτει στο αγόρι μου ή με γράφει. Στην ιντερνετική μου ζωή όπου πάω τσακώνομαι και μου επιτίθονται και με χλευάζουν με χαζομπλογκς, και τώρα δεν μου δίνουν ούτε θετική ανατροφοδότηση που σημαίνει με έχουνε γραμμένη στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια, ή θέλουν και να με διώξουν. Πως να μην είμαι απελπισμένη και απογοητευμένη; Πες μου έναν άνθρωπο που να αξίζει σε αυτό το φόρουμ, που να μου έχει φερθεί καλά. Τελοσπάντων, δεν θέλω να πω τίποτα άλλο, τα γεγονότα μιλούν από μόνα τους. Δεν έχω επιτεθεί, όπως άλλο, είμαι παλιά γράφω τόσα πολλά μηνύματα, και πάλι ανατροφοδοτήσεις δεν έχω πάρει. Δείχνει τι είναι οι άλλοι.


Καταρχήν, η αξία των άλλων δεν κρίνεται από το κατά πόσο μας συμπαθούν ή μας αντιπαθούν. Δε γυρίζουν όλα γύρω από μας. 
Σίγουρα δεν μπορούμε να αρέσουμε σε όλους, αν όμως είναι περισσότεροι αυτοί που θεωρούμε ότι μας αντιπαθούν και ερχόμαστε συχνά σε προστριβές, τότε μάλλον κάπου φταίμε κι εμείς.
Και το πώς μας φέρονται οι άλλοι, δε δείχνει μόνο τι είναι οι άλλοι, αλλά και τι είμαστε εμείς. 
Όσο επιμένουμε να μη θέλουμε να το δούμε, τόσο θα απομονωνόμαστε και θα βλέπουμε παντού εχθρούς.

Όσον αφορά τη θετική ανατροφοδότηση, προσωπικά, τη δίνω σε κείμενα και απόψεις και όχι σε άτομα. Δεν πρόκειται για δήλωση συμπάθειας ή φιλίας. Δεν γνωρίζω προσωπικά κανέναν από το φόρουμ, πράγμα που μου είναι απαραίτητο για να συμπαθήσω ή να αντιπαθήσω κάποιον. 
Όμως, μπορεί να διαβάσω μια ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη και καλά διατυπωμένη και να θέλω να δείξω ότι μου άρεσε. Γι' αυτό το λόγο, πότε δεν δίνω θετική ανατροφοδότηση ανώνυμα.

----------


## whitecandle

Φυσικά και κρίνεται η αξία των άλλων από το πόσο μας συμπαθούν ή μας αντιπαθούν αν εμείς είμαστε άψογοι. Πρώτο αυτό. 
Δεύτερον φταίμε ναι που ασχολούμαστε άμα ερχόμαστε σε προστριβές. 
Τρίτον, δείχνει πολύ καλά τι είναι οι άλλοι, αφού δεν ζούμε σε μια τέλεια κοινωνία, ούτε καν ουδέτερη, αλλά ο καθένας θέλει να βγάλει το μάτι του άλλου ή κοιτάει μόνο την πάρτη του και επίσης άμα ζηλεύει ένα πολύ καλό ποστ δεν θα δώσει θ.α.
Συνεπώς είναι φυσιολογικό μετά να βλέπουμε εχθρούς ότι κι αν είμαστε εμείς και είπα τι είμαστε. Οκ τώρα;

----------


## ανεμος

> Φυσικά και κρίνεται η αξία των άλλων από το πόσο μας συμπαθούν ή μας αντιπαθούν αν εμείς είμαστε άψογοι. Πρώτο αυτό. 
> Δεύτερον φταίμε ναι που ασχολούμαστε άμα ερχόμαστε σε προστριβές. 
> Τρίτον, δείχνει πολύ καλά τι είναι οι άλλοι, αφού δεν ζούμε σε μια τέλεια κοινωνία, ούτε καν ουδέτερη, αλλά ο καθένας θέλει να βγάλει το μάτι του άλλου ή κοιτάει μόνο την πάρτη του και επίσης άμα ζηλεύει ένα πολύ καλό ποστ δεν θα δώσει θ.α.
> Συνεπώς είναι φυσιολογικό μετά να βλέπουμε εχθρούς ότι κι αν είμαστε εμείς και είπα τι είμαστε. Οκ τώρα;


Αυτος ειναι ο χαρακτηριστικος τροπος που σχετιζεσαι με τον εαυτο σου και με τους αλλους.......αφου ο εγωκεντρισμος που εκφραζεις φτανει στο κοκκινο.........θες να σου βαλω θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση σε αυτο π.χ?δεν νομιζω,αντιθετως αν μπορουσα θα σου εβαζα αρνητικη ανατροφοδοτηση..............και οχι να σε πεισω για το αντιθετο....
Κατα τα αλλα θα συμφωνησω οτι και εγω θα ηθελα να ξερω ποιος μου βαζει φημη και γιατι......δλδ με την maria_m.........

----------


## marian_m

> Φυσικά και κρίνεται η αξία των άλλων από το πόσο μας συμπαθούν ή μας αντιπαθούν *αν εμείς είμαστε άψογοι*. Πρώτο αυτό. 
> Δεύτερον φταίμε ναι που ασχολούμαστε άμα ερχόμαστε σε προστριβές. 
> Τρίτον, δείχνει πολύ καλά τι είναι οι άλλοι, αφού δεν ζούμε σε μια τέλεια κοινωνία, ούτε καν ουδέτερη, αλλά *ο καθένας θέλει να βγάλει το μάτι του άλλου ή κοιτάει μόνο την πάρτη του και επίσης άμα ζηλεύει ένα πολύ καλό ποστ δεν θα δώσει θ.α.*Συνεπώς είναι φυσιολογικό μετά να βλέπουμε εχθρούς ότι κι αν είμαστε εμείς και είπα τι είμαστε. Οκ τώρα;


Μάλλον λοιπόν επειδή είσαι άψογη και γράφεις τέλεια μηνύματα που όλοι τα ζηλεύουν, δεν παίρνεις τη θετική ανατροφοδότηση που τόσα επιζητάς.
Έχει μεγάλη μοναξιά η μεγαλοφυία!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

προτεινω να καταργηθει η θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση...
ειναι μια μαλακια και μιση!  :Smile:

----------


## whitecandle

> Αυτος ειναι ο χαρακτηριστικος τροπος που σχετιζεσαι με τον εαυτο σου και με τους αλλους.......αφου ο εγωκεντρισμος που εκφραζεις φτανει στο κοκκινο.........θες να σου βαλω θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση σε αυτο π.χ?δεν νομιζω,αντιθετως αν μπορουσα θα σου εβαζα αρνητικη ανατροφοδοτηση..............και οχι να σε πεισω για το αντιθετο....
> Κατα τα αλλα θα συμφωνησω οτι και εγω θα ηθελα να ξερω ποιος μου βαζει φημη και γιατι......δλδ με την maria_m.........


Με ξέρεις και από κοντά και έβγαλες αυτό το συμπέρασμα; Όχι για να ξέρω. Αυτά τους αρέσουν και ψηφίζουν σε σας η κακία σας και η επίθεσή σας; Για να ξέρω δηλαδή. Ακόμα και έτσι να ήταν άνθρωπέ μου, να ήμουν εγωκεντρική που δεν είμαι γιατί δεν έχεις στοιχεία να το λες αυτό, αυτά που δείχνεις δεν είναι στοιχεία καλύτερα από σένα που βγάζεις την κακία σου τόσο εύκολα χωρίς λόγο και ανήκεις στην κατηγορία που είπε η πανικούλα.

----------


## whitecandle

> Μάλλον λοιπόν επειδή είσαι άψογη και γράφεις τέλεια μηνύματα που όλοι τα ζηλεύουν, δεν παίρνεις τη θετική ανατροφοδότηση που τόσα επιζητάς.
> Έχει μεγάλη μοναξιά η μεγαλοφυία!


Ναι μάλλον πως το κατάλαβες;

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Αυτος ειναι ο χαρακτηριστικος τροπος που σχετιζεσαι με τον εαυτο σου και με τους αλλους.......αφου ο εγωκεντρισμος που εκφραζεις φτανει στο κοκκινο.........θες να σου βαλω θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση σε αυτο π.χ?δεν νομιζω,αντιθετως αν μπορουσα θα σου εβαζα αρνητικη ανατροφοδοτηση..............και οχι να σε πεισω για το αντιθετο....
> Κατα τα αλλα θα συμφωνησω οτι και εγω θα ηθελα να ξερω ποιος μου βαζει φημη και γιατι......δλδ με την maria_m.........


συμφωνώ όπως και με τη μαρια..μ

Η θετική ανατροφοδότηση δεν είναι για άτομα αλλά για κείμενα. Είναι για πράγματα που διαβάζουμε, μας εκφράζουν, μας αγγίζουν και συμφωνούμε.
Οι περισσότερες δικές μου είναι ανώνυμες, αλλά και όσες είναι επώνυμες, ελάχιστες είναι από άτομα που ξέρω, όπως και οι περισσότερες από αυτές που έχω δώσει είναι σε άτομα που δεν έχω επαφή μαζί τους ούτε σε θέματα, πόσο μάλλον επί προσωπικού.

Από κει και πέρα γουαιτ, κάτσε και σκέψου.
Ανοίγεις θέματα και ασχολούμαστε πόσα άτομα μαζί σου. Γράφουμε σελίδες επί σελίδων, προσπαθούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε και στο τέλος αντί να σκεφτείς και να πάρεις κάτι από όλα αυτά που ο καθένας σπαταλά το χρόνο του και το μυαλό του για να σου πει, ξεκινάς γκρίνια, "δεν με θελει κανείς, δεν ξαναμπαίνω κλπ".
Ξέρεις τι δείχνεις με αυτό?
Πως θες μασημένη μπουκιά. Θες να σε συμπαθούν επειδή απειλείς πως θα φύγεις γιατί όπως υποστηρίζεις δεν σε χωνεύει κανένας. 
Γιατί δεν φεύγεις λοιπόν? Γιατί παραμένεις σε ένα χώρο που οπως λες δεν σε θέλουν?
Γιατί στην πραγματικότητα και κάπου στο βάθος-βάθος ξέρεις πως κάνεις λαθος, αλλά λειτουργείς σαν ένα κακομαθημένο παιδί που όλοι πρέπει να του κάνουν τα χατίρια γιατί αρρώστησε.
Και ξέρεις ποιο είναι το χειρότερο απ' όλα?
Την πραγματική ζημιά την κάνεις εσύ η ίδια στον εαυτό σου.
Εμείς είμαστε ανώνυμοι/αγνωστοι που σήμερα επικοινωνείς μαζί τους και αύριο όχι.
Η συμπεριφορά σου όμως και τα χαρακτηριστικά της επεκτείνονται και στην πραγματική σου ζωή και κει είναι τα αληθινά ζορια.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

...και τωρα θα προσπαθησουν να πεισουν τη whitecandle οτι ειναι δικαιες, κι οχι δε θα προτιμησουν να ριξουν θετικη στη κολλητουλα τους που καιγονται μαζι στο chat, θα τη ριξουν σε καποια που δεν ξερουν και που κλαιγεται στο φορουμ, και τους φαινεται ποιος ξερει πως. μιλαμε εισαστε ο ορισμος της υποκρισιας εδω μεσα!

----------


## carrie

Eιρηνη υμιν!!! Γιατι τωρα ανοιξαμε ολοκληρο θεμα για την ανατροφοδοτηση? Σιγα το θεμα πια. Αμα ενοχλει τοσο πολυ κοσμο, καντε μια ψηφοφορια να καταργηθει. Εμενα μου ειναι αδιαφορη. Ψηφιζω λευκο.

----------


## marian_m

> Με ξέρεις και από κοντά και έβγαλες αυτό το συμπέρασμα; Όχι για να ξέρω. Αυτά τους αρέσουν και ψηφίζουν σε σας η κακία σας και η επίθεσή σας; Για να ξέρω δηλαδή. Ακόμα και έτσι να ήταν άνθρωπέ μου, να ήμουν εγωκεντρική που δεν είμαι γιατί δεν έχεις στοιχεία να το λες αυτό, αυτά που δείχνεις δεν είναι στοιχεία καλύτερα από σένα που βγάζεις την κακία σου τόσο εύκολα χωρίς λόγο και ανήκεις στην κατηγορία που είπε η πανικούλα.


Σε ξέρουμε όπως μας ξέρεις κι εσύ. Από αυτά που γράφεις. Δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρεις κάποιον από κοντά, για να βγάλεις κάποια συμπεράσματα. Αν βέβαια δε σε εκφράζουν αυτά που γράφεις και στην πραγματικότητα είσαι διαφορετική, τότε βγάζουμε λανθασμένα συμπεράσματα.

----------


## whitecandle

Ρε Θεοφανία, ειλικρινά με βγάζεις αληθινή τώρα που λέω ότι τα άτομα που προσβάλλονται είναι ίδια με αυτούς που τους προσβάλλουν. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση ισχύει ότι είναι ίδιοι όλοι αυτοί που προσβάλλουν εσείς δηλαδή. Και βλέπεις ότι αυτό μετράει, γιατί εσάς ψηφίζουνε, συνεπώς δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα η αρρώστια μου όπως λες, αλλά έτσι είναι ο κόσμος. Δεν θέλω καμμία μασημένη μπουκιά και δεν ισχύει τίποτα από όσα λες, το ότι μένω είναι επειδή δεν έχω ασχολίες να έχω φίλους, αλλά αν είναι σαν κι εσάς, ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ δεν θα πάρω οπότε δεν θέλω να κάνω νέες γνωριμίες. Δεν κάνω λάθος εσείς μου το προσάπτετε αυτό συνέχεια. Είμαι φυσιολογική και αληθινή αλλά εσείς που να το δείτε με τις ψευτιές σας; Που πατάτε πάνω σε άλλους για να ανεβείτε και οι άλλοι σας ψηφίζουν σαν τα πρόβατα; Δεν κάνω καμμία ζημιά στον εαυτό μου, ούτε τίποτα άλλο από όσα λες γιατί δεν με ξέρεις. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι θα φύγω όποτε νιώσω έτοιμη, αλλά έχω έστω και μία ελπίδα ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που αξίζουν εκεί έξω, αυτό έχω να πω.

----------


## whitecandle

> Σε ξέρουμε όπως μας ξέρεις κι εσύ. Από αυτά που γράφεις. Δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρεις κάποιον από κοντά, για να βγάλεις κάποια συμπεράσματα. Αν βέβαια δε σε εκφράζουν αυτά που γράφεις και στην πραγματικότητα είσαι διαφορετική, τότε βγάζουμε λανθασμένα συμπεράσματα.


Εγώ δεν μίλησα για σας, μίλησα για αυτούς που ψηφίζουν και φαίνεται από τις πράξεις τους και όχι από τα λόγια τους οκ?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> ...και τωρα θα προσπαθησουν να πεισουν τη whitecandle οτι ειναι δικαιες, κι οχι δε θα προτιμησουν να ριξουν θετικη στη κολλητουλα τους που καιγονται μαζι στο chat, θα τη ριξουν σε καποια που δεν ξερουν και που κλαιγεται στο φορουμ, και τους φαινεται ποιος ξερει πως. μιλαμε εισαστε ο ορισμος της υποκρισιας εδω μεσα!


και αφου εσύ εισαι ο ορισμός της αλήθειας, γιατί είσαι ακόμη εδώ?
μες στην κατινιά και το κοσμοπολιταν είμαστε εδώ μέσα, δεν πας να βρεις κανένα σοβαρό χώρο να ασχοληθείς?

----------


## carrie

Ρε παιδια βλεπετε οτι αν καποιος εχει θεμα, δεν υπαρχει λογος να συνεχιζετε τον "διαλογο", δε βγαινει ακρη!

----------


## whitecandle

> και αφου εσύ εισαι ο ορισμός της αλήθειας, γιατί είσαι ακόμη εδώ?
> μες στην κατινιά και το κοσμοπολιταν είμαστε εδώ μέσα, δεν πας να βρεις κανένα σοβαρό χώρο να ασχοληθείς?


Κενό μη δίνεις σημασία, θα σου δινα θετική ανατροφοδότηση, αλλά δεν μπορώ, προφανώς υπάρχουν κλίκες και πρέπει να είσαι σε κλίκα για να επιζήσεις αλλιώς μόνος σου κάηκες!

----------


## whitecandle

> Ρε παιδια βλεπετε οτι αν καποιος εχει θεμα, δεν υπαρχει λογος να συνεχιζετε τον "διαλογο", δε βγαινει ακρη!


Τι μας λες ρε συ που τα ξέρεις όλα με ξέρεις κι από χτες; Χααχαχα για γέλια είστε πραγματικά.

----------


## whitecandle

> Ρε παιδια βλεπετε οτι αν καποιος εχει θεμα, δεν υπαρχει λογος να συνεχιζετε τον "διαλογο", δε βγαινει ακρη!


ΛΑΘΟΣ! Έχεις δίκιο, το έχω το θέμα μου. ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΚΟΙ κι εγώ κάθομαι και σας ανέχομαι χαχαχα

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Ρε Θεοφανία, ειλικρινά με βγάζεις αληθινή τώρα που λέω ότι τα άτομα που προσβάλλονται είναι ίδια με αυτούς που τους προσβάλλουν. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση ισχύει ότι είναι ίδιοι όλοι αυτοί που προσβάλλουν εσείς δηλαδή. Και βλέπεις ότι αυτό μετράει, γιατί εσάς ψηφίζουνε, συνεπώς δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα η αρρώστια μου όπως λες, αλλά έτσι είναι ο κόσμος. Δεν θέλω καμμία μασημένη μπουκιά και δεν ισχύει τίποτα από όσα λες, το ότι μένω είναι επειδή δεν έχω ασχολίες να έχω φίλους, αλλά αν είναι σαν κι εσάς, ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ δεν θα πάρω οπότε δεν θέλω να κάνω νέες γνωριμίες. Δεν κάνω λάθος εσείς μου το προσάπτετε αυτό συνέχεια. Είμαι φυσιολογική και αληθινή αλλά εσείς που να το δείτε με τις ψευτιές σας; Που πατάτε πάνω σε άλλους για να ανεβείτε και οι άλλοι σας ψηφίζουν σαν τα πρόβατα; Δεν κάνω καμμία ζημιά στον εαυτό μου, ούτε τίποτα άλλο από όσα λες γιατί δεν με ξέρεις. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι θα φύγω όποτε νιώσω έτοιμη, αλλά έχω έστω και μία ελπίδα ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που αξίζουν εκεί έξω, αυτό έχω να πω.


και καλά, εγώ και οι φίλοι μου που είμαστε παλιά μέλη ψηφίζουμε ο ένας τον άλλο, (παρόλο που σιγουρα ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ, πως μπορείς να ψηφίσεις κάθε εισοσι φορές κάποιον, οπότε πέντε άτομα μεταξύ τους δεν μπορούν να φτάσουν τοσο ψηλα). 

Ο άνεμος, η μαρια..μ, η καρι, η κρειζι, η λου, ο αλεξανδρος, η ρειν.. ακόμη και η μάντλι λοβ που δεν έχει καλά-καλά μια βδομάδα εδώ μεσα και πόσα άλλα μέλη που δεν θυμάμαι τώρα, ποιους φίλους έχουν εδώ?
Δεν μας λες μήπως και στηρίξεις την θεωρία σου?

----------


## Φωτεινη!

μα σε τι βοηθαει η θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση!!!
οχι πειτε μου..
Εγω αν θεωρω ενα ποστ αξιολογο, το σχολιαζω θετικα, το προχωραω, βρισκω κατι κοινο με τον αποστολεα του...ακομα και ανοιχτα το λεω δεν εχω προβλημα!!
Εναν ανταγωνισμο βγαζει και ενα δολωμα συμμετοχης..εγω παντως ετσι το βλεπω..

γουαιτ..
Εχεις προβλημα αγαπη..
στο λεω μεσα απο την καρδια μου..δεν εχεις καθαρο μυαλο,βλεπεις τα παντα αρνητικα,συχνα παρερνηνευεις..
Πρεπει να προχωρησεις..ακομα και με τετοια δυσκολια καταφερνεις να δεις οτι κατι δεν παει καλα..αυτο δειχνει ποσο δυναμη εχεις!!
Μιλα στον γιατρο σου,πες του οτι οι φιλοι σου σε βρισκουν εχθρικη..

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> και αφου εσύ εισαι ο ορισμός της αλήθειας, γιατί είσαι ακόμη εδώ?
> μες στην κατινιά και το κοσμοπολιταν είμαστε εδώ μέσα, δεν πας να βρεις κανένα σοβαρό χώρο να ασχοληθείς?


εσυ προσεχε τι λες στο chat που καιγεσαι με τις γνωστες σου, γιατι αλλη ορεξη δεν ειχα να λαμβανω μηνυματα τους να μου λενε την ηλικια σου και τα προσωπικα σου.

δε ξερω αν το χεις παρει χαμπαρι, αλλα δεν ειναι ΟΛΟ το internet αυτο το φορουμ μονο. το γεγονος οτι ποσταρω ΚΑΙ εδω, δε σημαινει οτι δε μπορω ταυτοχρονα να ειμαι κι αλλου, και να κανω καποια αλλη δουλεια. αλλα τοσο κλειστομυαλη και μονοπλευρη που εισαι, ειναι λογικο να μη μπορεις να σκεφτεις λιγο παραπερα απο κει που βλεπεις μονο. αντε γεια και μη μου ξαναμιλησεις, αρκετη σημασια σου δωσα τρεις μερες τωρα!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

1ον ναι ο ΚΕΝΟ δν θα κανε αλλο λογαριασμο νομιζω επειδη βαριεται να μπαινει κ φορουμ συχνα δν μπαινει καθε μερα
2 ναι η θετικη πχ οσες εχω παρει εγω προσωπικα ειναι για κειμενα δν μ στειλε ποτε κανεις για να μ πει ''αχ ωραια φουστα φορας σμρ!''
3ον ναι εχει κλικες οπως και σε ολα τα φορουμς αν κ αυτο το φορουμ ειναι με τις λιγοτερες κλικες πραγματικα το πιστευω........

καλητερα να μην βγαζει βρωμα ο ενας για τον αλλον κ να δινει αφορμες για συζητησεις του στυλ ''εχει 2ο λογαριασμο'' γτ το εν λογω ατομο μετα αντε να το παρει κανεις σοβαρα και να κανει κουβεντα! δεν εχει κανεις το δικαιωμα να σπηλωνει τον καθενα! κ να κανει 2ο λογαριασμο μεγεια του κ καμαρι του δεν ειναι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ!

white για 100 ευρω σ στελνω πολλες ανατροφοδοτισεις!!!!λοοοοοο οοολ

----------


## whitecandle

> και καλά, εγώ και οι φίλοι μου που είμαστε παλιά μέλη ψηφίζουμε ο ένας τον άλλο, (παρόλο που σιγουρα ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ, πως μπορείς να ψηφίσεις κάθε εισοσι φορές κάποιον, οπότε πέντε άτομα μεταξύ τους δεν μπορούν να φτάσουν τοσο ψηλα). 
> 
> Ο άνεμος, η μαρια..μ, η καρι, η κρειζι, η λου, ο αλεξανδρος, η ρειν.. ακόμη και η μάντλι λοβ που δεν έχει καλά-καλά μια βδομάδα εδώ μεσα και πόσα άλλα μέλη που δεν θυμάμαι τώρα, ποιους φίλους έχουν εδώ?
> Δεν μας λες μήπως και στηρίξεις την θεωρία σου?


Δεν είπα πουθενά εγώ χρυσή μου ότι σας ψηφίζουνε οι φίλες σας. Ο κόσμος σας ψηφίζει γιατί είναι όλοι κακοί σαν κι εσάς! Ή δεν σας ξέρουν!

----------


## whitecandle

> μα σε τι βοηθαει η θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση!!!
> οχι πειτε μου..
> Εγω αν θεωρω ενα ποστ αξιολογο, το σχολιαζω θετικα, το προχωραω, βρισκω κατι κοινο με τον αποστολεα του...ακομα και ανοιχτα το λεω δεν εχω προβλημα!!
> Εναν ανταγωνισμο βγαζει και ενα δολωμα συμμετοχης..εγω παντως ετσι το βλεπω..
> 
> γουαιτ..
> Εχεις προβλημα αγαπη..
> στο λεω μεσα απο την καρδια μου..δεν εχεις καθαρο μυαλο,βλεπεις τα παντα αρνητικα,συχνα παρερνηνευεις..
> Πρεπει να προχωρησεις..ακομα και με τετοια δυσκολια καταφερνεις να δεις οτι κατι δεν παει καλα..αυτο δειχνει ποσο δυναμη εχεις!!
> Μιλα στον γιατρο σου,πες του οτι οι φιλοι σου σε βρισκουν εχθρικη..


Ναι ε; Έχω πρόβλημα; Και τι πρόβλημα είναι αυτό, για ανέλυσέ το μου στην ψυχιατρική! Αφού υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο για μένα. Τι είναι πιο πιθανό; Να έχω κάποιο ανύπαρκτο πρόβλημα ή να είναι όλοι κακοί; Και σε πληροφορώ το χω συζητήσει με το γιατρό μου, έτσι για να βουλώσω στόματα, και μου είπε ότι δεν έχω τίποτα απολύτως!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> εσυ προσεχε τι λες στο chat που καιγεσαι με τις γνωστες σου, γιατι αλλη ορεξη δεν ειχα να λαμβανω μηνυματα τους να μου λενε την ηλικια σου και τα προσωπικα σου.
> 
> δε ξερω αν το χεις παρει χαμπαρι, αλλα δεν ειναι ΟΛΟ το internet αυτο το φορουμ μονο. το γεγονος οτι ποσταρω ΚΑΙ εδω, δε σημαινει οτι δε μπορω ταυτοχρονα να ειμαι κι αλλου, και να κανω καποια αλλη δουλεια. αλλα τοσο κλειστομυαλη και μονοπλευρη που εισαι, ειναι λογικο να μη μπορεις να σκεφτεις λιγο παραπερα απο κει που βλεπεις μονο. αντε γεια και μη μου ξαναμιλησεις, αρκετη σημασια σου δωσα τρεις μερες τωρα!


καταρχήν το τι κάνω στο τσατ είναι δική μου δουλειά και στο είπα και χτες πως την καταβρίσκω που κάθεστε πίσω απ την πλάτη μου και με κουτσομπολεύετε. Εχει πολύ πλάκα από μόνο του όλο αυτό.

όσο για το υπόλοιπο νετ, δεν σε βλέπω να ξεκολάς από δω όμως...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

οταν ενα σκυλακι-γατακι-σκιουρακι του λενε ΟΛΟΙ καθε μερα οτι ειναι ασχημο οτι εχει προβλημα και οτι του αξιζει να τρωει ολο κλωτσιες στο τελος το σκυλακι-γατακι-σκιουρακι το πιστευει. ετσι και για την γουατ. δν θελω να την δικαιολογισω αλλα αμα ακουει ολο τετοια ΝΑΙ φυσικο να νιωθει πως ειναι ολοι κακοι κ εγω το ιδιο θα πιστευα

----------


## whitecandle

Να λοιπόν σε τι άτομα πάνε οι ανατροφοδοτήσεις..............ΜΑ ΛΛΟΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΛΟΛ

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> καταρχήν το τι κάνω στο τσατ είναι δική μου δουλειά και στο είπα και χτες πως την καταβρίσκω που κάθεστε πίσω απ την πλάτη μου και με κουτσομπολεύετε. Εχει πολύ πλάκα από μόνο του όλο αυτό.
> 
> όσο για το υπόλοιπο νετ, δεν σε βλέπω να ξεκολάς από δω όμως...


 το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση. 
στο επαναλαμβανω παλι, προσεχε τι λες στο chat που καιγεσαι, γιατι οτι ξερω απο εκει μεσα μαθευτικε. και δε με ενδιαφερουν τα προσωπικα σου, κατανταν ενοχλητικοι αυτοι που τα βγαζουν προς τα εξω. το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## whitecandle

> οταν ενα σκυλακι-γατακι-σκιουρακι του λενε ΟΛΟΙ καθε μερα οτι ειναι ασχημο οτι εχει προβλημα και οτι του αξιζει να τρωει ολο κλωτσιες στο τελος το σκυλακι-γατακι-σκιουρακι το πιστευει. ετσι και για την γουατ. δν θελω να την δικαιολογισω αλλα αμα ακουει ολο τετοια ΝΑΙ φυσικο να νιωθει πως ειναι ολοι κακοι κ εγω το ιδιο θα πιστευα


Πες τα ρε broken doll γειά στο στόμα σου!!!!!! Άμα το κατάλαβαν βασικά.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> εισαι πολυ χουφταλο για να ασχοληθω μαζι σου, συγνωμη μου πεφτεις μεγαλη και προτιμω τα πιπινια. αν ησουν μικροτερη θα ασχολιομουν περισσοτερο, τοτε ναι ισως καθομουν να ψαξω και την ηλικια σου.
> 
> στο επαναλαμβανω παλι, προσεχε τι λες στο chat που καιγεσαι, γιατι οτι ξερω απο εκει μεσα μαθευτικε. και δε με ενδιαφερουν τα προσωπικα σου, κατανταν ενοχλητικοι αυτοι που τα βγαζουν προς τα εξω. βουλωσε τους το λοιπον, και βουλωσε και το δικο σου, γιατι πραγματικα χαραμιζεις τον χρονο μου.


η αλήθεια είναι πως καιγόμουν να ασχοληθείς μαζί μου γι αυτό και σου τη λέω βρε κουτό..επιτέλους το κατάλαβες...
Αυτό ονειρευόμου στη ζωή μου να βρω ένα τόσο άξιο, δημιουργικό και καλλιεργημένο άτομο σαν εσένα με δίψα για ζωή.
Κρίμα. 
Δεν πειράζει, ελπίζω με τον κατμαν να είμαι πιο τυχερή.

----------


## RainAndWind

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
τι έγινε πάλι???
:/

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

θεοφανια + ΚΕΝΟ = LOVE FOR EVEEERRRRR!!!!!!!!!!

αμοιβαια

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> Ναι ε; Έχω πρόβλημα; Και τι πρόβλημα είναι αυτό, για ανέλυσέ το μου στην ψυχιατρική! Αφού υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο για μένα. Τι είναι πιο πιθανό; Να έχω κάποιο ανύπαρκτο πρόβλημα ή να είναι όλοι κακοί; Και σε πληροφορώ το χω συζητήσει με το γιατρό μου, έτσι για να βουλώσω στόματα, και μου είπε ότι δεν έχω τίποτα απολύτως!


εγω ΔΕΝ ειμαι ψυχιατρος να κανω διαγνωση..
Αλλα ουτε αυτος που σε παρακολουθει ειναι!!!
Σε παρατηρω πολυυυυ καιρο,τουλαχιστον 6μηνο,παραπονιεσαι για κιλα,για ελλειψη συναισθηματος,εχεις εχθρικοτητα,τους θεωρεις ΟΛΟΥΣ κακους-εχθρους..
Η καμπανα χτυπαειιιιιιι κανε κατι..
Ενιωσα την υποχρεωση να πω αυτο που πιστευω , σαν να εισαι φιλη μου,αλλα και σαν ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΣΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ.
Ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρη οτι θα με γραψεις στα παλια σου τα παπουτσια!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

μα αμα δεν ειχε ολα αυτα δεν θα γραφε στο φορουμ ξερει τι εχει ολοι εδω μεσα ξερουνε τι εχει ο εαυτος τους αλλιως θα μασταν σε κανα φορουμ δισκοιλιοτητας

----------


## ανεμος

> Πανικούλα σ'ευχαριστώ και το εκτιμώ είσαι από τους λίγους που αξίζουν σ'αυτό το σάιτ, η άλλη είναι το Κατερινάκι για τους άλλους δεν έχω να πω τίποτα.


βασικα κοπελια αυτο ειδα και μετα τι ειπες στην maria.m.....καθως επισης ολη την συνομιλια με την κουλα την πανικουλα................................ ....βγες απο το θυμο και διαβασε απο την αρχη τι λεγατε και τι γραψατε εδω μεσα...........και αφου τελος παντων σου αρεσει να εκτειθεσαι θα πρεπει να εισαι σε θεση να ακους και αυτα που δεν σου αρεσουν.....αυτη ειναι η ιστορια......

----------


## whitecandle

> εγω ΔΕΝ ειμαι ψυχιατρος να κανω διαγνωση..
> Αλλα ουτε αυτος που σε παρακολουθει ειναι!!!
> Σε παρατηρω πολυυυυ καιρο,τουλαχιστον 6μηνο,παραπονιεσαι για κιλα,για ελλειψη συναισθηματος,εχεις εχθρικοτητα,τους θεωρεις ΟΛΟΥΣ κακους-εχθρους..
> Η καμπανα χτυπαειιιιιιι κανε κατι..
> Ενιωσα την υποχρεωση να πω αυτο που πιστευω , σαν να εισαι φιλη μου,αλλα και σαν ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΣΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ.
> Ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρη οτι θα με γραψεις στα παλια σου τα παπουτσια!


Ναι; Σε πληροφορώ ότι είναι από τους καλύτερους ψυχιάτρους και δεν μπορείς εσύ να τον/την ακυρώσεις...Σόρυ αλλά δεν το ξερα ότι παραπονιέμαι για κιλά και έλλειψη συναισθήματος είναι άξιο να με κάνει άρρωστη! Όσο για την εχθρικότητα, δεν ξεκινάω ποτέ εγώ κάτι εκτός από τώρα που και πάλι δεν ξεκίνησε από μένα αλλά από την αποδοχή ή μη του κόσμου! Όσο για το ότι όλοι είναι κακοί, ναι το πε και η broken doll και θα το ξαναλέω ότι όταν μου λέτε όλοι όλα αυτά που μου λέτε, ή όταν με διακρίνετε από τους άλλους, θα πιστεύω ότι είστε κακοί, ναι και δεν κρύβει κανέναν εγωκεντρισμό αυτό.

----------


## Θεοφανία

το ενδεχόμενο να είσαι πουθενά λάθος γουαιτ δεν παίζει με τίποτα, έτσι?

----------


## whitecandle

> βασικα κοπελια αυτο ειδα και μετα τι ειπες στην maria.m.....καθως επισης ολη την συνομιλια με την κουλα την πανικουλα................................ ....βγες απο το θυμο και διαβασε απο την αρχη τι λεγατε και τι γραψατε εδω μεσα...........και αφου τελος παντων σου αρεσει να εκτειθεσαι θα πρεπει να εισαι σε θεση να ακους και αυτα που δεν σου αρεσουν.....αυτη ειναι η ιστορια......


Αυτό το έλεγα κυρίως για τους παλιούς γιατί εσάς δεν σας ξέρω. Εσένα δεν έχει τύχει να σε διαβάσω καν. Αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι το τόσο σπουδαίο έχεις σε σχέση με τους άλλους που σε τόσα λίγα ποστς έχεις πάρει 168 θετικές ανατροφοδοτήσεις. Απλά προφανώς ψηφίζουν κορίτσια, ή βλέπουνε ότι έχεις πάρει πολλές και συνεχίζουν να ψηφίζουν, όπως και με το πασοκ-νδ. Γιατί αλλιώς έπρεπε να ήσουν ο Αινστάιν.

----------


## whitecandle

> το ενδεχόμενο να είσαι πουθενά λάθος γουαιτ δεν παίζει με τίποτα, έτσι?


Ξέρω τον εαυτό μου και ξέρω και τον κόσμο. Όταν χρυσή μου τυχαίνει και στη ρίαλ λάιφ να βγαίνω με άτομα και να την πέφτουν στον γκόμενό μου, ή να μου λένε τις χίλιες μύριες κακίες εμένα και στους άλλους, ναι αυτός είναι ο κόσμος είτε εσείς το βλέπετε είτε όχι.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> Ναι ε; Έχω πρόβλημα; Και τι πρόβλημα είναι αυτό, για ανέλυσέ το μου στην ψυχιατρική! Αφού υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο για μένα. Τι είναι πιο πιθανό; * Να έχω κάποιο ανύπαρκτο πρόβλημα ή να είναι όλοι κακοί;* Και σε πληροφορώ
> *το χω συζητήσει με το γιατρό μου*, έτσι για να βουλώσω στόματα, και* μου είπε ότι δεν έχω τίποτα απολύτως!*


ο γιατρος λεει οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα!
Εσυ τι λες????πως τα περνας εσυ?
Γιατι εγω δεν ειμαι απο αυτους που πιστευουν οτι δεν προσπαθεις αρκετα..
Πιστευω οτι δεν αντιμετωπιζεται σωστα η ασθενεια σου..

----------


## whitecandle

> ο γιατρος λεει οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα!


Εσύ κάνε αυτό που λέει η υπογραφή σου και μετά μίλα μας.

----------


## whitecandle

Πέσαν τα κοράκια πάνω μου να με φάνε. Παναγιά μου!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

εσυ παλι καντο πρωτη και μετα προτεινε μου το  :Smile:

----------


## whitecandle

> εσυ παλι καντο πρωτη και μετα προτεινε μου το


Δεν έχω να φοβηθώ τίποτα και κανέναν. Καθαρός ουρανός αστραπές δεν φοβάται. Εσείς πέσατε επάνω μου να με φάτε όλοι μαζί επειδή διαφώνισα με κάτι που γίνεται.

----------


## whitecandle

Κάντε και κανα ριπόρτ τώρα να με ξεφορτωθείτε μια ώρα αρχίτερα αφού δεν μπορείτε να με αντιμετωπίσετε.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

γεια σου Γιαννη κουκια σπερνω..

----------


## whitecandle

Δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο δεν αξίζει.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

τοση καλοσυνη δεν την αντεχω..οι αλλοι ειναι full of shit αλλα δεν ξερεις τι βατραχια βγαζεις απο το στομα σου,ταχα δικαιολογημενα!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

αχ βρε γουατ....μακάρι όταν αντιμετωπίσεις την αλήθεια του εαυτού σου να μην είναι αργά.
Μακάρι να μη σπαταλήσεις όλη σου τη ζωή ρίχνοντας ότι σου συμβαίνει στην κακία των άλλων.
αλήθεια, στο εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου... :Smile:

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> Δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο δεν αξίζει.


συμφωνω πως μερικες φορες πας αντιθετα με ολους, αλλα ρε γμτ ειναι αυτο που ειπα παραπανω........ειναι λογικο επειδη δεν υπαρχει αποδοχη και οταν πεφτει πανω σ κατι ειναι δυσκολο να το σηκωσεις μονος σ........οταν ολοι λενε πως ειναι λαθος κατι, αυτο το κατι πεφτει ξεφευγει και χανει την εμπιστοσυνη σε ολους κ στον εαυτο του

----------


## marian_m

> Αυτό το έλεγα κυρίως για τους παλιούς γιατί εσάς δεν σας ξέρω. Εσένα δεν έχει τύχει να σε διαβάσω καν. Αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι το τόσο σπουδαίο έχεις σε σχέση με τους άλλους που σε τόσα λίγα ποστς έχεις πάρει 168 θετικές ανατροφοδοτήσεις. Απλά προφανώς ψηφίζουν κορίτσια, ή βλέπουνε ότι έχεις πάρει πολλές και συνεχίζουν να ψηφίζουν, όπως και με το πασοκ-νδ. Γιατί αλλιώς έπρεπε να ήσουν ο Αινστάιν.


Το ότι δεν μπορείς εσύ να καταλάβεις κάτι -επειδή κατά τη γνώμη μου δε βλέπεις πέρα από τη μύτη σου και το μυαλό σου φτάνει ως ένα σημείο- δε σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει αξία. Φτάνεις στο σημείο να εκφέρεις άποψη για κάτι που αγνοείς πλήρως. 
το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## whitecandle

Δεν πειράζει broken doll, άστους να λένε τις κακίες τους, μέσα τους μάλλον ξέρουν αν έχουν δίκιο ή όχι.

----------


## whitecandle

> Το ότι δεν μπορείς εσύ να καταλάβεις κάτι -επειδή κατά τη γνώμη μου δε βλέπεις πέρα από τη μύτη σου και το μυαλό σου φτάνει ως ένα σημείο- δε σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει αξία. Φτάνεις στο σημείο να εκφέρεις άποψη για κάτι που αγνοείς πλήρως. το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση. 
> .


Λεγε εσύ λέγε μέχρι και χαζή με έβγαλες αλλά όμως να σε ποιά άτομα δίνουν θετική ανατροφοδότηση, αποδεικνύεις αυτά που λέω.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> συμφωνω πως μερικες φορες πας αντιθετα με ολους, αλλα ρε γμτ ειναι αυτο που ειπα παραπανω........ειναι λογικο επειδη δεν υπαρχει αποδοχη και οταν πεφτει πανω σ κατι ειναι δυσκολο να το σηκωσεις μονος σ........οταν ολοι λενε πως ειναι λαθος κατι, αυτο το κατι πεφτει ξεφευγει και χανει την εμπιστοσυνη σε ολους κ στον εαυτο του


ρε συ η κοπελα ειναι πολυ καιρο ετσι!
Της λες κατι και αρπαζεται..της λες καλημερα και σου λεει "αει γα@#$%σου"
Τι σταδιαλα κανουμε εδω μεσα?ΕΕΕ???
Οταν ο κηπ δεν ηταν καλα του λεγαμε ναι εχεις δικιο οι αλλοι ειναι κακοι ή με τον Βινς?
Ολοι δεν προσπαθησαμε να βοηθησουμε??
Αυτο ηταν....... αει σιχτηρ..

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ρε σεις ειναι μ@##$κια να γεμιζουν σελιδες με τσακωμους σε ηλιθια θεματα ενω υπαρχουν τοσα αλλα να τα πουμε! 

οποτε δεν ξεχωριζει κανεις απο κανεναν ολοι κοιταμε να τρωγομαστε γτ ετσι μας αρεσει!  :Wink: 

κι εγω θελω να τσακωθω  :Frown:

----------


## marian_m

> οταν ενα σκυλακι-γατακι-σκιουρακι του λενε ΟΛΟΙ καθε μερα οτι ειναι ασχημο οτι εχει προβλημα και οτι του αξιζει να τρωει ολο κλωτσιες στο τελος το σκυλακι-γατακι-σκιουρακι το πιστευει. ετσι και για την γουατ. δν θελω να την δικαιολογισω αλλα αμα ακουει ολο τετοια ΝΑΙ φυσικο να νιωθει πως ειναι ολοι κακοι κ εγω το ιδιο θα πιστευα


Και όταν σ'ένα παιδάκι λένε ότι είναι το κέντρο του κόσμου, ότι έχει πάντα δίκιο, ότι ποτέ δε φταίει το ίδιο αλλά πάντα φταίνει οι άλλοι και αυτό στο τέλος το πιστεύει. Και είναι εξίσου κακό με το προηγούμενο.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> ρε συ η κοπελα ειναι πολυ καιρο ετσι!
> Της λες κατι και αρπαζεται..της λες καλημερα και σου λεει "αει γα@#$%σου"
> Τι σταδιαλα κανουμε εδω μεσα?ΕΕΕ???
> Οταν ο κηπ δεν ηταν καλα του λεγαμε ναι εχεις δικιο οι αλλοι ειναι κακοι ή με τον Βινς?
> Ολοι δεν προσπαθησαμε να βοηθησουμε??
> Αυτο ηταν....... αει σιχτηρ..


ναι αλλα κ αυτο τι σημαινει ?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> Και όταν σ'ένα παιδάκι λένε ότι είναι το κέντρο του κόσμου, ότι έχει πάντα δίκιο, ότι ποτέ δε φταίει το ίδιο αλλά πάντα φταίνει οι άλλοι και αυτό στο τέλος το πιστεύει. Και είναι εξίσου κακό με το προηγούμενο.


ναι αλλα το παιδακι αυτο θα ναι πιο χαρουμενο και πιο αποδεκτο και κοινωνικο! κ δν θα νιωθει λεπρο!

----------


## whitecandle

> ρε συ η κοπελα ειναι πολυ καιρο ετσι!
> Της λες κατι και αρπαζεται..της λες καλημερα και σου λεει "αει γα@#$%σου"
> Τι σταδιαλα κανουμε εδω μεσα?ΕΕΕ???
> Οταν ο κηπ δεν ηταν καλα του λεγαμε ναι εχεις δικιο οι αλλοι ειναι κακοι ή με τον Βινς?
> Ολοι δεν προσπαθησαμε να βοηθησουμε??
> Αυτο ηταν....... αει σιχτηρ..


Πότε μου είπες καλημέρα και σου είπα αι .... γιατί εγώ θυμάμαι να μου είπες ότι έχω πρόβλημα. Χαχαχα ας γελάσω

----------


## whitecandle

> Και όταν σ'ένα παιδάκι λένε ότι είναι το κέντρο του κόσμου, ότι έχει πάντα δίκιο, ότι ποτέ δε φταίει το ίδιο αλλά πάντα φταίνει οι άλλοι και αυτό στο τέλος το πιστεύει. Και είναι εξίσου κακό με το προηγούμενο.


Μπα μην ανησυχείς αν κρίνω από εσάς, μόνο αυτό δεν μου λέτε. Πωπω τι ακούω σήμερα όπως και κάθε άλλη φορά, το έργο επαναλαμβάνετε, πέσατε όλοι πάνω μου να με φάτε, μυρίσατε ψαχνό.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

απλα 2-3 ατομα ειναι μονο που μονιμως ειναι μες στην κακια και την πικροχολιαση γενικα ΣΕ Ο,ΤΙ θεμα μιλανε δν ειναι ολοι . οπως το πα, ακριβως 2-3

----------


## whitecandle

ΝΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΕΓΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΕΛΑΤΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΥΛΟΒΡΙΖΕΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΠΕΡΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΤΕΛΕΙΟΙ. ΧΑΧΑ ΑΣ ΓΕΛΑΣΩ.

----------


## claire

> Ναι ε; Έχω πρόβλημα; Και τι πρόβλημα είναι αυτό, για ανέλυσέ το μου στην ψυχιατρική! Αφού υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο για μένα. Τ*ι είναι πιο πιθανό; Να έχω κάποιο ανύπαρκτο πρόβλημα ή να είναι όλοι κακοί*; Και σε πληροφορώ το χω συζητήσει με το γιατρό μου, έτσι για να βουλώσω στόματα, και μου είπε ότι δεν έχω τίποτα απολύτως!


ε, ναι, αν το δεις λογικά, το πιο πιθανό είναι να είναι όλοι κακοί (νοτ)

----------


## claire

> Πες τα ρε broken doll γειά στο στόμα σου!!!!!! Άμα το κατάλαβαν βασικά.


εσύ κατάλαβες τι έγραψε?

----------


## deleted-member30-03

πραγματικα ΓΕΛΑΩ με το report, τσουζει η αληθεια φαινεται και ποναει. δειχνει ποιος ασχολειται με το φορουμ και ποιος επηρεαζεται και το παιρνει σοβαρα, τοσο ωστε να καθεται να παταει report σε οτι γραφω  :Big Grin: 




> κι εγω θελω να τσακωθω


ελα να παιξουμε μπουνιες γιατι οι αλλες ειναι γριες και αμα φανε μια θα πεσουν κατω.




> απλα 2-3 ατομα ειναι μονο που μονιμως ειναι μες στην κακια και την πικροχολιαση γενικα ΣΕ Ο,ΤΙ θεμα μιλανε δν ειναι ολοι . οπως το πα, ακριβως 2-3


θελω να ειμαι ενα απο αυτα τα ατομα, το θελω απεγνωσμενα!

----------


## claire

> ναι αλλα το παιδακι αυτο θα ναι πιο χαρουμενο και πιο αποδεκτο και κοινωνικο! κ δν θα νιωθει λεπρο!


ρε συ δεν ισχύει αυτό. γιατί κάποια στιγμή θα καταλάβει την αλήθεια και τότε δεν θα μπορεί να συνέλθει. συν ότι δε νομίζω να γίνεται κάποιος πιο κοινωνικός αν πιστεύει ότι πάντα φταίνε οι άλλοι, απλά θα τους υποτιμά όλους και αυτό θα δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στις σχέσεις.

----------


## Παστελι

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## claire

> Οπως ειδες υπαρχει η κλικα η δικια μας(ανρωποι με πραγματικα προβληματα) και η κλικα αυτων(τσιμπουρια).Ξερεις τι ειναι τα τσιμπουρια φανταζομαι.Ειναι κολλημενα στην σαρκα αορατα αναξια να τους ρηξεις εστω μια ματια,και πινοντας σταγονα-σταγονα το αιμα μας επιβηωνουν.
> Αλλα δεν ειναι ολοι ετσι εδω και δεν καταλαβενω γιατι καθεσε και χαλιεσε για μαλακιες 3 κατινων εδω μεσα.


ε, ναι, γιατί όπως είναι γνωστό δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε μια μέση κατάσταση, μας τραβάνε τα άκρα. οι καλοί και οι κακοί....

----------


## whitecandle

Πανικούλα για μένα το λες; Χαχαχα έχεις δίκιο αλλά ποιών 3; Είδες πόσοι μου την πέσανε;

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ΚΕΝΟ χαστουκια με φτιαχνουνε........

claire αυτο δν σημαινει ομως οτι πρεπει να μαστε η του υψους η του βαθους η να πεφτουμε κ να βριζουμε ολοι η να μεγαλοποιουμε ολοι στο λεω απο 1ο χερι επειδη εγω ειμαι υψος-βαθος οπως ακριβως το πα!

οι ΚΛΙΚΕΣ δημιουργουν αναγκαστικα κι αλλες ΚΛΙΚΕΣ! οποτε οσοι νομιζουν πως ειναι 5 ατομα κλικες, κανουν την δικια τους κλικα. ειναι αναποφεκτο. οποτε εχουμε κ λεμε οτι οι κλικες ειναι κατι το οποιο κανουν χωρις να καταλαβαινουν

δν εχω προβλ με τις κλικες εχω προβλ με τις κακιες και τις μυτες εκει πανω

----------


## whitecandle

> ε, ναι, γιατί όπως είναι γνωστό δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε μια μέση κατάσταση, μας τραβάνε τα άκρα. οι καλοί και οι κακοί....


Τώρα αυτό τι σχέση έχει;

----------


## Παστελι

Εγω βλεπω οτι επειδη καταλαβατε οτι αρπαζεται εχετε πεσει ολοι πανω της ντροπη σας .Συνχαριτιρια για την ανθρωπια σας.
Θα μπορουσατε με πιο ομορφο τροπο να τις πειτε ολα αυτα τα γ@#[email protected]#ενα σκ;4τα που της αραδιαζεται.

Κενο?Γρια ειναι η τρυπα του κω;ςε;ρευ σου μ@@κα.

----------


## whitecandle

Γιατί πανικούλα πιστεύεις ότι δεν είναι κακοί και έχω άδικο; Αφού οι ίδιοι το επιβεβαιώνουν. :S

----------


## ανεμος

> Πανικούλα για μένα το λες; Χαχαχα έχεις δίκιο αλλά ποιών 3; Είδες πόσοι μου την πέσανε;


ναι σου δωσαμε αξια....αλλα για αυτο το κανεις γουσταρεις την αρνητικη προσοχη και εσυ και η φιλη σου η πανικουλα.......η ανωτερη μορφη ζωης!!!!!!χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Παστελι

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

Να χεσω τα πτυχια σας ρε τι καθομαι κ μιλαω κ εγω εκλεπτισμενα τοση ωρα το ζωον!!!!λοοοοοοοοοολ

----------


## claire

whitecandle αντί να βγεις έξω και να αρπάξεις τη ζωή από τα μαλλιά και να προσπαθήσεις να γίνεις καλά, κάθεσαι και τσακώνεσαι εδώ μέσα, κρύβεσαι πίσω από μια κατάσταση και στενοχωριέσαι για τις θετικές ανατροφοδοτήσεις και την κάθε παπαριά. όταν καταλάβεις πόσο λάθος κάνεις, θα είναι αργά.

----------


## carrie

> Θα μπορουσατε με πιο ομορφο τροπο να τις πειτε ολα αυτα τα γ@#[email protected]#ενα σκ;4τα που της αραδιαζεται.


καπως ετσι συμφωνω, αν και δεν ειμαι τοσο ευγενικη συνηθως, σε καποια ατομα χρειαζεται περισσοτερη υπομονη και κατανοηση.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Κενο?Γρια ειναι η τρυπα του κω;ςε;ρευ σου μ@@κα.


ρε panikoula παλι μεστα ποδια μου εισαι ? τι στο διαολο, πως τη βρισκεις εκει κατω ? ειπαμε δεν εχω προβλημα με την ηλικια σου, μιλαω γι'αυτες ανω των 30 και 40, ξερουν ποιες ειναι. θες ignore κι εσυ, τι θελεις ?

θελω να φτιαξω την κλικα ΜΟΥ με Broken_Doll, panikoula και whitecandle σ'αυτο το φορουμ. μετα θα ολοκληρωθω σαν ανθρωπας!

----------


## whitecandle

> ναι σου δωσαμε αξια....αλλα για αυτο το κανεις γουσταρεις την αρνητικη προσοχη και εσυ και η φιλη σου η πανικουλα.......η ανωτερη μορφη ζωης!!!!!!χαχαχαχαχα


Ναι εσυ ο πρωθυπουργος της χώρας και οι άλλοι οι υπουργοί σου μου δώσατε αξία σε μένα το καημένο λολ. Οσο για την πανικούλα, από σένα ανώτερη είναι να το θυμάσαι αυτο!

----------


## whitecandle

> καπως ετσι συμφωνω, αν και δεν ειμαι τοσο ευγενικη συνηθως, σε καποια ατομα χρειαζεται περισσοτερη υπομονη και κατανοηση.


Ναι βρε θα μιλάς για σένα προφανώς.

----------


## Παστελι

> καπως ετσι συμφωνω, αν και δεν ειμαι τοσο ευγενικη συνηθως, σε καποια ατομα χρειαζεται περισσοτερη υπομονη και κατανοηση.


Καρι ειναι 4 μονιμα ατομα εδω που μολις μυριστουνε αιμα τρεχουν.εχει καταντησει γελιο αυτο αλλη δουλεια δεν εχουνε?
ερχεται κοσμος εδω να γραψει να ξεσασει και φευγει παλαβος απο εδω μεσα κριμα ειναι.
Και η γουαιτ δεν ειναι σαν εμενα να βγαζει τον θυμο της να ξεσκαει θα την σκασετε στο τελος .

----------


## Παστελι

> ρε panikoula παλι μεστα ποδια μου εισαι ? τι στο διαολο, πως τη βρισκεις εκει κατω ? ειπαμε δεν εχω προβλημα με την ηλικια σου, μιλαω γι'αυτες ανω των 30 και 40, ξερουν ποιες ειναι. θες ignore κι εσυ, τι θελεις ?
> 
> θελω να φτιαξω την κλικα ΜΟΥ με Broken_Doll, panikoula και whitecandle σ'αυτο το φορουμ. μετα θα ολοκληρωθω σαν ανθρωπας!



Ναι μες στα σκελια σου ειμαι :P
Αν θες κλικα μαζι μου θα μου υποσχεθεις οτι θα εισαι ακακος και ηρεμος σε φοβαμαι :P:P:P

----------


## whitecandle

> ρε panikoula παλι μεστα ποδια μου εισαι ? τι στο διαολο, πως τη βρισκεις εκει κατω ? ειπαμε δεν εχω προβλημα με την ηλικια σου, μιλαω γι'αυτες ανω των 30 και 40, ξερουν ποιες ειναι. θες ignore κι εσυ, τι θελεις ?
> 
> θελω να φτιαξω την κλικα ΜΟΥ με Broken_Doll, panikoula και whitecandle σ'αυτο το φορουμ. μετα θα ολοκληρωθω σαν ανθρωπας!


Ναι κι εγώ σε αυτήν την κλίκα ειμαι λολ

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> ρε panikoula παλι μεστα ποδια μου εισαι ? τι στο διαολο, πως τη βρισκεις εκει κατω ? ειπαμε δεν εχω προβλημα με την ηλικια σου, μιλαω γι'αυτες ανω των 30 και 40, ξερουν ποιες ειναι. θες ignore κι εσυ, τι θελεις ?
> 
> θελω να φτιαξω την κλικα ΜΟΥ με Broken_Doll, panikoula και whitecandle σ'αυτο το φορουμ. μετα θα ολοκληρωθω σαν ανθρωπας!


μηπως δεν θες κλικα και θες παρτουζα?!!!!!

----------


## Παστελι

Nαι αλλα εγω δεν περναω ειμαι 31.
ειμαι χουφτάλα χαχα

----------


## Παστελι

> *η αλήθεια είναι πως καιγόμουν να ασχοληθείς μαζί μου* γι αυτό και σου τη λέω βρε κουτό..επιτέλους το κατάλαβες...
> *Αυτό ονειρευόμου στη ζωή μου να βρω ένα τόσο άξιο, δημιουργικό και καλλιεργημένο άτομο σαν εσένα με δίψα για ζωή.*
> Κρίμα. 
> Δεν πειράζει, ελπίζω με τον κατμαν να είμαι πιο τυχερή.




ΕΔΩ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑς ΕΡΩΤΑΣ ΓΗΡΑΙΟΣ ΑΧΧΑ

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Ναι μες στα σκελια σου ειμαι :P
> Αν θες κλικα μαζι μου θα μου υποσχεθεις οτι θα εισαι ακακος και ηρεμος σε φοβαμαι :P:P:P


υποσχομαι. ορκιζομαι κι ολας!




> μηπως δεν θες κλικα και θες παρτουζα?!!!!!


μας πεφτει μακρια η panikoula για κατι τετοιο, και να θελα δε γινεται, κριμα :P

----------


## Παστελι

Κενο οκ θα σου βαλω φυμοτρο και αλισιδα για να μαι σιγουρη ομως.αχαχαχ αν και μας πευτεις μικρος ποσο εισαι αληθεια?
Και απο που μαθενεις τα κουτσομπολια?Για πες ηλικιες να πεσει γελιο.:P

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

κριμα και ψυνομουν για ομαδικο σεξ - θυσιασμο παρθενας κ μετα ενα ωραιο αιμολουτρο με κρασι και κανα μπινελικι απο νεφρα νυχτεριδας

----------


## Παστελι

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## ανεμος

ναι μαγκια μου περασα και απο εκει και απο αλλα πολλα που εσυ ουτε καν φανταζεσαι......ετσι ειναι καποιοι ζουν και μαθαινουν και αλλοι οχι.........ετσι ειναι για αυτο με διαβαζουν και σενα οχι....τι να κανουμε τωρα?
στη κρητη παντως εχετε πιο πολυ πρεζα απο οτι εμεις για αυτο προσεχε.................................... .........

----------


## Παστελι

> ναι μαγκια μου περασα και απο εκει και απο αλλα πολλα που εσυ ουτε καν φανταζεσαι......ετσι ειναι καποιοι ζουν και μαθαινουν και αλλοι οχι.........ετσι ειναι για αυτο με διαβαζουν και σενα οχι....τι να κανουμε τωρα?
> στη κρητη παντως εχετε πιο πολυ πρεζα απο οτι εμεις για αυτο προσεχε.................................... .........


Εγω τυχαια σε ειπα πρεζονι αλλα ξεσκεπαστικες μονο σου χαχχαχα.λολ

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Κενο οκ θα σου βαλω φυμοτρο και αλισιδα για να μαι σιγουρη ομως.αχαχαχ αν και μας πευτεις μικρος ποσο εισαι αληθεια?
> Και απο που μαθενεις τα κουτσομπολια?Για πες ηλικιες να πεσει γελιο.:P


συγνωμη, προσπαθω να μην βγαζω τα προσωπικα μου εδω μεσα γιατι υπαρχουν κακεντρεχεις που το μονο που κανουν ειναι να κρινουν συμφωνα με οσα διαβαζουν μονο. 

το εγραψα και πισω, οτι δεν καθησα ποτε να ασχοληθω με καποιο ατομο εδω, γιατι μου ειναι ολοι αχρηστοι και δε πολυταιριαζουμε για να καταλαβαινομαστε, ειδικα απ'τη στιγμη που δε θα τους γνωρισω ποτε εξω. εξαιρειται η Broken_Doll που τη συμπαθω και καταλαβαινει. 

το απο που εμαθα την ηλικια της συγκεκριμενης που αναρωτιεσαι ειναι αλλο, και το απαντησα ηδη νομιζω. υπαρχουν γνωστοι της απ'το chat που ξερουν περισσοτερα γι'αυτη. το να σου στειλει καποιος ενα μηνυμα δε θελει και τοσο κοπο.




> σαν μεγαλυτερη εγω θα ειμαι η αρχηγος της κλικας και θα θεσω υπαρχηγο τον κενο που ειναι και αντρας.κενο?ορκιζεσαι στην ομορφια σου?


ορκιζομαι αλλα αμα μας πιασουν και μας κλεισουν μετα, εσυ σαν μεγαλυτερη κι αρχηγος της κλικας θα αναλαβεις την ευθυνη και θα φας τα περισσοτερα. εγω εξαλλου ενας υπαρχηγος ημουν, δε καθοδηγησα κανεναν ουτε ξεκινησα τπτ...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

τελικα ποτε θα κανονισουμε κανα meet ολοι μαζι του φορουμ??????? που ειναι κ αυτη η arktos γμτ....

----------


## Παστελι

> συγνωμη, προσπαθω να μην βγαζω τα προσωπικα μου εδω μεσα γιατι υπαρχουν κακεντρεχεις που το μονο που κανουν ειναι να κρινουν συμφωνα με οσα διαβαζουν μονο. 
> 
> το εγραψα και πισω, οτι δεν καθησα ποτε να ασχοληθω με καποιο ατομο εδω, γιατι μου ειναι ολοι αχρηστοι και δε πολυταιριαζουμε για να καταλαβαινομαστε, ειδικα απ'τη στιγμη που δε θα τους γνωρισω ποτε εξω. εξαιρειται η Broken_Doll που τη συμπαθω και καταλαβαινει. 
> 
> το απο που εμαθα την ηλικια της συγκεκριμενης που αναρωτιεσαι ειναι αλλο, και το απαντησα ηδη νομιζω. υπαρχουν γνωστοι της απ'το chat που ξερουν περισσοτερα γι'αυτη. το να σου στειλει καποιος ενα μηνυμα δε θελει και τοσο κοπο.
> 
> ορκιζομαι αλλα αμα μας πιασουν και μας κλεισουν μετα, εσυ σαν μεγαλυτερη κι αρχηγος της κλικας θα αναλαβεις την ευθυνη και θα φας τα περισσοτερα. εγω εξαλλου ενας υπαρχηγος ημουν, δε καθοδηγησα κανεναν ουτε ξεκινησα τπτ...


Καλα πες μου σε υ2υ καιγομαι!

----------


## ανεμος

πωπω τι λες τωρα?ξεσκεπαστηκα?πως θα ζησω τωρα?χαχαχαχαχα...........εχεις πολυ πλακα........ανωτερος κατωτερος παντως εγω ζω εσυ?(μαλλον οχι).......τωρα εχω 172 ζηλεια,ψωρα......χαχαχαχααχ

----------


## whitecandle

Καλά ρε παιδιά για την ηλικία μου δεν ξέρετε, οπότε αφήστε το μπορεί να γίνω εγώ η αρχηγός. Λολ. 
Άνεμος καλά είσαι εκτός θέματος αχαχαχα

----------


## Παστελι



----------


## Παστελι

> πωπω τι λες τωρα?ξεσκεπαστηκα?πως θα ζησω τωρα?χαχαχαχαχα...........εχεις πολυ πλακα........ανωτερος κατωτερος παντως εγω ζω εσυ?(μαλλον οχι).......τωρα εχω 172 ζηλεια,ψωρα......χαχαχαχααχ



οτι να ναι χαχχαχα

----------


## whitecandle

Πάντως μια εξήγηση που δίνω ότι είναι όλοι κακοί, είναι γιατί πήγαιναν με το κλίμα...Δηλαδή έκαναν παρέα με κακούς ή τους θαύμαζαν αφού αυτοί ήταν οι πιο δημοφιλείς και γίνονταν ίδιοι. Εγώ πάλι δεν είχα πολλές κοινωνικές επαφές στη ζωή μου, και δεν με παρέσυρε το κλίμα...
Αλλιώς είναι απλά έμφυτη ή έρχεται από τους γονείς.

----------


## Παστελι

Eιναι να το εχει το ζωο .....

----------


## whitecandle

Ίσως να χω και άδικο και να ναι το δεύτερο ναι.

----------

